# #11-CLOSED- WINTER'S MIRAGE' LACE SHAWL- (Dragonfly lace)-GO TO WORKSHOP #6



## Designer1234

*NOTICE: JAN 2015*
We have been notified that DragonflyLAce is no longer taking questions on KP. The best thing is to look for the lace party in the main menu under "Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities" those folks are willing to help you with any questions should the need arise.

*Welcome to this new Lace workshop taught by our lace teacher 
dragonfly lace*. this is the second workshop in our lace series. The first one taught about charts, and helped students get comfortable in reading them. It was so successful that we have decided to leave it open until all the lace workshops are finished. So feel free to refer to it at any time.

Let me introduce myself -- I am one of the two managers of this section, Designer1234 , and the other is prismaticr- and we are here to help in any way we can. * We will be highlighting the important information posted by our teacher*, and we also will be deleting personal posts after a week or so, so that the information is easy to follow and when the workshop is closed it will be available in a very precise form for the KP members to 
study. Welcome to you all.

For those who haven't met Dragonfly lace - she is very very experienced and enthusiastic about these classes. She has gone the extra mile to make things easy for her students and we are very lucky to have her.

*We only use the main section link, not the individual link for each workshop, in order to avoid confusion*. this is already #11 and we have at least four new workshops a month - so we ask everyone to come in the 'front door' by joining us through the section main page. The daily digest will show this new topic tomorrow -December 29. It only shows on the dd when we open a topic so make sure you go to 'my profile' and subscribe so that the workshop is permanently on your home page. Please make sure all information is run through the teacher before answering any questions yourself
Welcome!
-------------------------


----------



## dragonflylace

-WINTERS MIRAGE  PART I: *INTRODUCTION*

HELLO EVERYONE AND WELCOME TO OUR JANUARY LACE PROJECT!!!

_This is a project that I have been working on since September, 2012 and I am so happy to bring it to you at long last_.

I hope that each of you had a blessed and wonderful holiday season. I think January is a wonderful time to work on a new project without the pressure of a resolution or a deadline.

There will be several times that I will refer to the Basic Lace Knitting *-#6-PREPARATION WORKSHOP FOR LEARNING LACE - CHARTS ETC* ) to find it -go to the main page (click on it at the top of this page) and click on #6 workshop -- you will refer to it often) telling you of pages that you should read for information on stitches, reading a chart, and hints on making your knitting easier and more efficient.

For those of you who have been with me since the site opened, welcome back and for those who are new to this site, I am so glad that you are joining in the workshop. *I will begin this project as if you have never before knitted a lace project*. As the name implies, this is Basic Lace Knitting and if this is your first piece, I promise that it will be worthy of your time. *I will guide you through every step in the process of producing an heirloom quality project that you and your loved ones will cherish for a very long time*.

_Remember this is a workshop, not a Knit-A-Long, all information will be a permanent part of the workshop. I will address all questions on the project, but at the end, only the instructional information will actually remain as a permanent part of KP to conserve space and also to allow you and others to click in on the workshop and have all the information in a concise format_.

The following is a summary list of what is on each page of the workshop #6. This will help guide you through the workshop for those sections that you need to look at for the first time or as reference if you have used the site before. I hope you will find it helpful. Anytime you have a question about anything on any page, just post it and I will answer it as soon as I can.

*SHORT INDEX TO #6 PREPARATION WORKSHOP FOR LEARNING LACE*

*Page 1*: Introduction to Lace and Lace History
Needles
Yarn
Stitches you need to know
Computer/Tech help
Lifelines
Introduction to Diamond Motif (1st practice project)

*Page 2*: *How to read a Chart using the Diamond Motif*
Instructions for how to do basic stitches
Download help (more tech help)
Beginning of 2nd Practice Project  *Geometric Block*

*Page 3*: *Updated Diamond Motif with new stitches learned in Geometric Block*

*Page 4*: General info and commentsmore on practice project 2

*Page 5*: How to keep up with stitches

*Page 6*: General info and comments

*Page 7*: How to fix mistakes
Practice Project #3  Lacey Triangles

*Page 8*: General info and comments on Lacey Triangles

*Page 9*: Picture of one of my shawls

*Page 10*: Information on how to make a scarf from the practice motifs (Sampler)

*Page 11*: General info and comments

*Page 12*:	Left-handed information for knitting lace and for reading a chart
Left-handed Diamond Motif

A NOTE ABOUT THE STITCH PATTERNS:
I spent at least 2 weeks just selecting the stitch patterns that I would use for the edge and for the body of the scarf/shawl. The stitches I used and modified were either public domain or they were from stitches found in many stitch books and in history lessons that I read. These stitches are those found to be passed down for generations and I enjoyed reading about the development of stitch patterns and motifs.

*NAME OF THE PROJECT*:
This project will be for a scarf or a shawl. Rather that repeat the scarf/shawl description, I will use from this point, the name of the project: *Winters Mirage or simply Mirage*. My husband and I chose the name because it is knitted in a beautiful grey wool lace weight yarn that gives an illusion of a winter mist over new fallen snow. When you see the stitch pattern photograph, you will know why we chose this name.

*STITCHES YOU NEED TO KNOW FOR WINTERS MIRAGE*:
Knit, Purl, SKP (slip one stitch, knit the next stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the knitted stitch  psso), K2tog (knit two stitches together), SK2P (slip one stitch, knit two stitches together, psso). _These stitches are illustrated and explained on pages 2 and 3 of the workshop. The First 4 stitches are used in the Diamond Motif and then the SK2P is added in the 2nd practice project_.

PLEASE READ OR REVIEW (IF NECESSARY) THESE TECHNIQUES: These will be found in workshop #6 -

1. Using a Lifeline, page 1
2. Keeping up with stitches, (using stitch markers) page 5 and p. 7 in Practice Project #3
3. How to fix mistakes, page7
THE PATTERN, CHARTS, AND INSTRUCTIONS:
*As we have done before, I will ask that you download the Winters Mirage pattern sheets. There are 6 pages. These include two chart pages with block information, a key to the colors and stitches and a numbered chart[/b. For those who are left-handed, you will have your Mirage pattern There will only be a PDF download this time.

WHERE DO I BEGIN?

We will begin exactly where you should start, at the beginning.
So, if you need instructions on how to knit the stitches needed, read those pages in the #6 workshop.

Now, I ask that you download and print out the directions to Winters Mirage. Then read over the written instructions, the information on the chart (key and box information), and the comments on how Mirage is constructed. Highlight, underline, and if you want, make notes on the charts. This will help you to get to know the pattern. I do this step with EVERYTHING I have ever knitted. I want to make sure I understand ALL the instructions before I even cast on.You will also find the yarn requirements and size information for Mirage.

In the next post, we will discuss Parts of the Chart and Knitting from the Chart.*


----------



## dragonflylace

PARTS OF THE CHARTS:

Now look at the chart. Put it side by side with your written instructions if you wish.

1. The key to the chart is in the upper left. On the upper right is another box with information about the pattern and some general instructions. These boxes are ALWAYS part of my patterns. They are your guides to the chart.

2. The Edge Chart (and all other charts I make) has some parts you should be aware of.

At the top and on both sides are (yellow yellow )rows and columns that serve as a numbering system for the chart. The yellow numbers on the right are the odd rows read right to left . Those on the left are numbers for the even rows and are read left to right. The yellow numbers are the stitch numbers as read for the odd rows\

Important: *there is no pattern on the even* rows. Every even row is purled back across the needle to the beginning. Except for the 4-stitch garter border on each side, every stitch is purled

3. Next you will see that there are four *RED LINES* on the chart.

These run vertically and are the marks for the stitch markers.

*Charts are read from right to left on odd rows (Right Side-RS rows)* and

*the chart is read left to right on even numbered rows (Wrong Side-WS rows)*.

So stitch 1 of row 1 is on the left. _You will notice that the first red line is between the yellow odd numbered row and the 1st stitch_.

There is a marker here because you will have 4 knit stitches on each side of Winters Mirage. A garter outside edge is a common way to frame a simple scarf. It consists of a flat stitch where the first stitches (4 in our case) and last stitches (again 4) are knit on EVERY row. {This is a good idea when using stockinette (knit 1 row/purl next row) base is used for an overall background so that is will not roll under.} It is a simple side border.

4. The last section is the main portion (white with colored squares for the lace pattern) of the chart with the pattern for the lace. The upper and lower edging of Mirage is composed of 5 parts. From Left to Right the stitches are: 4 garter; 5 beginning stitches for pattern; 10 middle stitches for pattern (to be repeated); 6 ending stitches for pattern; and 4 garter.

5. On the outside of the chart for the Body of the Mirage is a bracket } in BLUE. This is going to be your VERTICAL repeat to make Mirage longer. There will be 6 vertical repeats for the shawl or scarf. {Remember the shawl is wider.}

KNITTING FROM THE CHART:

In the practice motifs I have explained working with and learning to knit from a chart.

_The first thing that you need to do to follow a chart is to use a marking device in order to see the row that you are working with_. I use a magnetic board with a long narrow magnet. This not only holds the chart on the board, but serves as a visual marker. _I place the marker ABOVE the next row to knit_. This is a good way because you will be able to see the previous row worked and follow the YOs and decreases.

If you do not have a magnetic board, you can use sticky notes; index cards with paperclips or any other device you are comfortable using.

_The written instructions for each row are clearly given on the page following the chart. If you are not comfortable knitting from the chart, then do not stress, just follow the directions, eventually you WILL get the idea of knitting from the chart_.

My color coding and symbols will eventually become second hand. The colors and symbols are always the same: Pink Pink = SKP, Green = K2tog, Purple = YO, Yellow Yellow = SK2P.

This is the beginning, do not get out of your comfort zone. Ask questions when you need help, I will answer each one.

Note: for left-handers, the symbols for SKP and K2tog are reversed. This is all explained in the Winters Mirage chart key on the pattern.

In the next post we will cast on and begin our journey through our *Winters Mirage*.

*HERE ARE THE DOWNLOADS FOR WINTER'S MIRAGE*pattern


----------



## dragonflylace

Here are some pictures of the Winter's Mirage.

I will show more as we cast on and knit the different sections.

Hope you like it!  

Dragonfly lace


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> I'm still dithering about what yarn to use... and I'm not sure what needle size would be best. If I use sock yarn, what would be a good size needle to make a lacy looking shawl? And if I buy some lace weight (eek! Never used anything that skinny before!), what would work best with it?
> I'm excited to get started!!!
> VermontMary


Since I did not give a gauge, you can really suit yourself, but, I designed Mirage to use lace or sock weight and a size 5 needle works well. I knitted the project with KnitPicks laceweight wool yarn called Shadow in the color Basalt Heather.

I am holding Deborah Norville's Serenity Sock Weight Yarn up to the KnitPick's Shadow and there is no difference in the thickness of the two yarns. The sock weight yarn will give a "heavier" shawl, but only a little. The difference between sock weight and lace weight is the twist and the fiber content. Sock weight usually has a bit of nylon or polyester to make it "study" for the wear of the sock. Many beautiful shawls have been made with sock yarn, so ultimately, the choice is yours. Let me know if I can be of any other assistance.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Take care and remember, you only need 450-600 yards???


----------



## dragonflylace

WINTERS MIRAGE  PART II: *CASTING ON FOR THE EDGING*

NOW IT IS TIME TO DECIDE: Will I make a scarf or a shawl. This is completely up to you. If you have about 600-800 yards of yarn, I would say make a shawl. But in the very beginning, I promised a project that would only take 440 yards. Since the scarf uses this much yarn, you might want to choose to make the scarf.

Please remember, everyone knits differently. I calculated the amount of yarn using lace weight yarn.  I actually calculated the exact # of stitches Mirage, measured my edge and body patterns and came up with the approximate number of yards and size for Winters Mirage. _I cannot allow for tight knitters, super loose knitters or other types of yarn. Sock yarn, fingering yarn and lace weight should all be very close to the same amounts and measurements_.

For casting on, I use the long-tail or the knitted cast. If I use the knitted cast on, then the little tail that I leave is at the left side of the needle when it is a RS.I like this.

But the long-tail cast on is fine for lace.but your little tail will be on the right side of your needle when it is the RS row of your knitting.

Either way,I DO NOT count the cast on row as a row of knitting. To me this is your stabilizing row for your work.

The first row will begin with the instructions for Winters Mirage.

SELECT THE CORRECT # OF STITCHES FOR WINTERS MIRAGE:

Scarf: 69 stitches (5 repeats) or 79 stitches (6 repeats)
Shawl: 99 stitches (8 repeats)

*KNITTING THE FIRST ROW; PUTTING IN MARKERS; FOLLOWING THE CHART*:

You have now cast on your stitches, I am going to assume you are making a scarf with 5 repeats across the center section. So you have 69 stitches on your needle. Other options are given in ( ).

Follow the pattern instructions in Row 1 of the edging, to place your stitch markers.

You may choose the have some different colors for the garter border, but this is not absolutely necessary. Between stitches 6-15, there is a repeat of the middle part of the edge for Winters Mirage. _These 10 stitches are going to be repeated either 5 or 6 times for the scarf and 8 times for the shawl_.

Therefore, you need a stitch marker between these repeats. That way, you only have to count 10 stitches at a time to make sure that your stitch count is correct and to see if your yarn overs, and decrease stitches are correct. _If you do not have stitch markers, you can make a loop from a contrasting piece of yarn to mark your place_

These directions are for the 5 (6) repeats scarf (or 8 for the shawl) so you will have a count that will be like this. The PM stands for PM.

Row 1: K4, PM, K5, PM, {K10, PM, K10, PM, K10, PM, K10, PM, K10}, PM, K6, PM, K4 for a total of 69 stitches. The 6 repeat scarf and the 8 repeat shawl have the differences in the middle 10 stitch repeat. Turn your work.

Row 2: On this row, you are now on the WS, each time you come to a marker, slip it to the needle. I will not indicate this throughout the row. So when you come to a marker, slip it.
K4, Purl across all stitches remembering that at least in the overall scheme of things, you are working stitches from the left side of the chart to the right side of the chart. There just isnt a pattern. K4. Turn.

In the next post, we will begin the pattern stitches for the edging

Read your chart...don't forget to make notes and we will begin the pattern soon.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

*NOTE ABOUT YARN FOR THE PROJECT*:

The yarn I used in this project is a solid lace weight from knitpicks. You may use the following weights: lace, sock, or even fingering. The only difference is that your Mirage may be a little heavier or larger. As I noted in part do the introduction, everyone knits differently, so there may be slight differences in the results.

My style is loose and a little open.

I hope that this helps you with your yarn selection. Do not be concerned if you have a variegated or striping yarn. If you are afraid that you may not be pleased, make a small square of the lace pattern. This is the same way I try out and learn new stitches...my little squares in all types of yarn are everywhere. So this may be what you want to do.

*Remember, these workshop instructions will remain a permanent part of Knitting Paradise*.
The class starts on January 4/13

dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

HI EVERYONE!

It is so wonderful to see all you excited knitters join in. I appreciate your patience while I took a little break from posting.

I thought that since is the first Official post for the workshop, I would do a little of the technical stuff about how the workshop is being done and get all that out of the way so we can enjoy and have fun with this workshop.

First, as you may know, this is a workshop, a little different that a KAL. I will be giving step-by-step instructions on each row (sometimes a group of rows) at a time, to assist you in learning lace knitting and reading a chart. Also, I will answer any and all questions to the group as a whole. I do have a few people who do not want to post their questions for everyone to see and I will PM them with their personal questions. In a workshop format, ALL instructions will remain a permanent part of Knitting Paradise. So with this in mind, from time-to-time, the admin and I will do a little housekeeping. We will eliminate some of the posts so as to keep the instructions fluid and all together. I do enjoy all the comments. You have so many great ideas and I will address any concerns. However, in this way of presenting information, we want all the posts with instructions to be together on following pages. So in the future, if someone comes to Winters Mirage to knit the shawl, all the instructions will be condensed into fewer pages.

So, make your comments, but after a while, we will do the cleaning to keep the instructions together. Dont forget, I will answer all concerns and comments before we condense the instructions.

I will make typographical errors from time-to-time. Over the last 4 days, I have only worked on the technical aspect of the Workshop. But, I am will make other mistakes. As we work together though, we will find any errors and correct them as we go. If you work ahead of me, you may find mistakes that have not been addressed in the regular posts for instructions on that section. The problem may be taken care of in the posting of the instructions, so do not be too upset.

*ANSWERS TO QUESTIONS ALREADY POSTED*.

Although I cannot do a quote reply to each concern and questions since my last post, I have read through all of your comments and thought I would answer some of these now:

1. *Yarn choice*: When I first began putting in patterns for motifs in #6 Preparation workshop, I indicated that I wanted everyone to be able to use their stash and also I wanted you to have ready access to yarn. So I have said that it is okay to use sock weight yarn. This yarn will give a heavier scarf but the yarn is about the same thickness. Also, you can use fingering weight (also used for socks and for scarves and shawls). Along with the lace weight yarn, these 3 will give approximately the same results. I use lace weight and as we go through I will address other concerns you have about the yarn in respect to yarn overs and other concerns with its lighter weight.

*As for the color*.I use solid colors to showcase the stitches. However, multi-colored or variegated yarns do work well with lace.

Make a swatch to see if you like the results. You must please yourself with knitting. If you are knitting from your stash, do not stress about this, just pick a colorway you enjoy.

2. [/b]Casting on[/b]: I do not recommend any special cast on. Just make sure you do so loosely. Some people use two needles held together to make a looser cast on, others use their favorite stretchy cast on. Designer1234 covers a multitude of cast-ons at the beginning of the Knitting and Crochet Workshop page. You should find all that you need here.

3. *PM stands for Place Marker*.

4. * Stitch Markers*: I use solid markers. Do not use the split-ring type, they will become caught on the yarn. Some like to simply use a knotted piece of contrast yarn that can be moved from needle to needle with ease. Either way, you will need something to mark your repeats. This is part of lace knitting and I am explaining it as we go.

5. *Needle Size*: I have indicated a size 5 knitting needle. It is just right for this level of lace knitting. Now if all you have is a size 6, then I am sure it will be fine. This is a beginning project. If it were me, I would use a size 6 if I did not have a size 5. In my personal opinion, gauge is not important for a scarf or a shawl. {Maybe for a fitted garment, but not for this.} 

6. *Issues with Row 31*:

*SPECIAL NOTE*:  I HAVE UPDATED THE CHART/INSTRUCTIONS FOR WINTERS MIRAGE[/b]: On the *SECOND* post at the bottom, there are updated versions of Winters Mirage.

There was a slight deletion on row 31 of the chart and pattern. _If you have already printed out the pattern, please do not use valuable ink to reprint it. Just look at row 31 and make your corrections on your chart. All you have to do is shade in the stitch-boxes indicated at the top of the chart in grey. The written instructions for the updated Row 31 are_:

*Row 31*: [This is the decrease row. There are 4 places where there is No Stitch..it is in grey on the chart.] K2, SKP, K1, *K2, SKP, K3, K2tog, K2*, K3, K2tog, K1 (57 st or 81 st left)

7. * Lifelines*: This is taught later in this the post entitled: PART III BEGINNING THE PATTERN.

8. *Concerns about counting stitches*: The most you will have to count is 10 stitches for the main repeats of the edge, and 8 stitches for the body of Mirage. I designed the pattern this way to make it easier for beginners to keep up with stitches. [Some patterns have over 20 stitches in a repeat.]

9. * The Chart is confusing*: This is why I am conducting the workshop. I want to teach you to read a chart. We will do this by looking at the chart side-by-side with the instructions. The ultimate goal is to knit from the chart. Just take your time at first and if need be, just use the written instructions. As I teach each part, I will be explaining how to read and knit from the chart. We will go very slowly at first.

10. *Clarification*: This is a question about Parts of a Chart: 
Odd rows are read right to left. Even rows  left to right. Stitch 1, Row 1 is in the lower right.

Here is the section on the Parts of a Chart  with the typos corrected and with a little clearer wording.

*PARTS OF THE CHARTS*:

Now look at the chart. Put it side by side with your written instructions if you wish.

1. *The key to the chart is in the upper left*. *On the upper right is another box with information about the pattern and some general instructions. These boxes are ALWAYS part of my patterns. They are your guides to the chart*.

2. *The Edge Chart* (and all other charts I make) has some parts you should be aware of.

At the top and on both sides are yellow rows and columns that serve as a numbering system for the chart.

The yellow numbers on the right are the odd rows (read right to left). Those on the left are numbers for the even rows. These even rows are knit from left to right.

[Important: there is no pattern on the even rows. Every even row is purled back across the needle to the beginning. Except for the 4-stitch garter border on each side, every stitch is purled.]

3. Next you will see that there are four RED LINES on the chart.

These run vertically and are the places for the stitch markers. You will notice that the first red line is between the yellow odd numbered row and the 1st stitch
. 
_There is a marker here because you will have 4 knit stitches on each side of Winters Mirage_.

A garter outside edge is a common way to frame a simple scarf. It consists of a flat stitch where the first stitches (4 in our case) and last stitches (again 4) are knit on EVERY row. {This is a good idea when using stockinette (knit 1 row/purl next row) base is used for an overall background so that is will not roll under.} It is a simple side border.

4. ['b]The last section is the main portion[/b] (white with colored squares for the lace pattern) of the chart with the pattern for the lace. The upper and lower edging of Mirage is composed of 5 parts. From Right to Left the stitches are: 4 garter; 5 beginning stitches for pattern; 10 middle stitches for pattern (to be repeated); 6 ending stitches for pattern; and 4 garter.

5. On the outside of the chart for the Body of the Mirage is a bracket } in BLUE. This is going to be your VERTICAL repeat to make Mirage longer. There will be 6 vertical repeats for the shawl or scarf. {Remember the shawl is wider.}

Okay, whewwwwwnow that we have covered that, lets get on to the knitting.

*I AM POSTING A NEW COPY OF THE WINTER'S MIRAGE PATTERN FOR EVERYONE TO DOWNLOAD AND COPY*.

In this copy, you will find that I have made a few changes.

The garter stitch border is now shown on both sides.

*Any time I have said in ANY instructions that they will not be shown, is outdated*. I am showing them so that there will be no problem in recognizing this important part of the pattern.

_Also, these copies have the correction for Row 31_. Please download and make a copy of these patterns for your records.

The next post will begin Part III: * Beginning the Pattern*

Dragonflylace

*HERE IS THE UPDATED, SLIGHTLY DIFFERENT PATTERN FOR WINTER'S MIRAGE*


----------



## dragonflylace

*WINTERS MIRAGE - PART III: BEGINNING THE PATTERN*

At this point you have cast on for the edging and have knitted the first row, placing your markers as described. You then completed Row 2 by knitting the first 4 stitches, purling to the last 4 and knitted these stitches.

*REMEMBER*: The first 4 and last 4 stitches of each row are knit you have a marker showing you that you have separated these stitches out from the rest of the pattern.

{*HINT*: before beginning a lace chart,

I put a different color marker or contrast thread on the front side of the work.

I move it from time to time as I knit more rows. This helps me to visually recognize the front of the work.

With yarn overs and decreases and increases, you may often find that the work may look the same on each side. This is a stockinette background because we purl across, but it is helpful all the same.}

*HINT*: After you knit about between 5-9 rows, put in a lifeline.} Here is how you put one in:

*LIFELINE INFORMATION*:
Using a tapestry needle with a dull point, carefully thread a smooth yarn, (I usually use a thin slick yarn like cotton) in a contrasting color through the loops on the knitting. Leave about a 5-8 inch tail on each side. DO NOT RUN YOUR YARN THROUGH THE MARKERSGO AROUND THEM TO THE NEXT SECTION OF STITCHES. THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT.

A lifeline is used so that if you do make a mistake and have to fix your stitches, then you will not have to rip out all your work (frogging: ripit, ripit, ripit ).

*Row 3*: the first pattern row.
With your written instructions and your chart side-by-side, look at the row with me. In this first row, we will use the knit stitch, K2tog, SK2P, and YO.

_To help you with going from a YO to moving a marker, then knitting a stitch, try this method_:

_After I perform a YO, I lay my right index finger over the stitch (for lefthanders, this will be your left index finger). This will hold the stitch while moving the marker. Slip the marker and then make the knit stitch. DO NOT WORRY about having a YO that is too loose. You can give a slight tug to your yarn as you are doing your knit stitch to tighten it, but I dont think this will be necessary[/u].

*A NOTE ABOUT SK2P[b/]: This is what is called a double decrease. If you look at the chart, you will see that there are 2 yarn overs in the 10-stitch repeat to give you 2 stitches back for the double decrease.

Okay, lets begin[b/]: Knit your 4 garter stitches and move the marker. The first stitch is K2tog. This is followed by K3, and youre first YO with moving your marker. NOW you are into the center of the chart. There are 10 stitches here. {These stitches are numbered 6-15 at the top of the chart.} You will REPEAT these 10 stitches across until you come to the 2nd marker from the end of the row.

{HINT: When you look at the chart, try to start thinking in colors. Purple = YO, etc. These colors will be the same with all my charts.}

Holding your YO, knit 1, then YO again. K3, now you perform the SK2P. K3, YO, move marker. This completes stitches 6-15. NOW, go back to stitch #6 and repeat these 10 stitches, remember to hold you YO and then begin with K1, YO, K3, SK2P, K3, YO.

If you need some extra help in seeing these 10 stitches, put the bottom edge of a sticky note above the row of 10 stitchesthis lets your mind concentrate on only 10 stitches.

Designer1234 gives some helpful hints to knitting on page 1 of B Information Forum, cast-ons, links, etc. This is the first item under Knitting and Crochet Workshops. It shows an index card or piece of cardboard that a knitter used to keep track of a rowshe cut out one line on the card and placed it over the area she was knitting. Any method you use will be fine..but dont be afraid to use helper-aides like this if you need to.

CONTINUE ROW 3:

After you perform all your repeats, move the marker, K1, YO, K3, K2tog, move your last marker and K4.

You have now finished your first pattern row. Turn your work.

Row 4: This is your resting row: {On the chart, you are moving from left to right, so if you need to keep up with YOs or decreases, you can look at the line below as you purl back.}

Since this is the first purl row after we worked a pattern, I would like to knit this with you.

When you are getting ready to purl back the stitches may look like they are all jumbled together, and you start to wonder what kind of a mess have I made. Well, this is normal for knitting lace because the decreases, SKP and K2tog will make a little pucker in the work and each YO will be a little looser than a normal stitch.

When I turn and look at the purl side, the first thing I do is to push the stitches away from the point of the needle (dont want to lose them) and then I STRAIGHTEN them. This helps to keep the yarn overs where they are supposed to be. I do this by gently pulling down on the stitches on the needle. This will align the yarn overs and the decreases['u].

Remember when I gave you the hint about using a magnet, stitcky note or index card to keep track of your stitches, I said that in lace knitting it is best to put this ABOVE the row you are going to knit. This way, you can SEE what you knitted on the previous row.

Now, purling together, left to right, we purl our 4 border stitches, move the marker, the first 4 stitches will look like ordinary stitches so purl through those. The first stitch was a K2tog, so if you look, you will see that it has two stitches in the loop. The fifth stitch is a YO, so make sure you purl it, now 1 regular stitch to purl. . Move your marker.

Now you are into the repeat groups. I am just talking about the 10 stitches in the middle repeat. The first stitch AFTER moving your marker is a YO. Make sure that it stays where it is supposed to be.I mean by this that it didnt sneak backward into the previous section. The next 7 stitches will look like normal stitches the 4th in this group was your SK2P. Then you have another YO followed by a regular stitch. Move the marker. Since this is a repeat group, you will be repeating your purl stitches in the repeat section (Stitches 15  6 the number of times you chose for a scarf or shawl.)

If you can see what I am doing, I am identifying the stitches from the row below as I purl into them. This is a good way to make sure that you have the correct number of stitches to purl.

Look at your chart. You will see that for Rows 5  9, you are making a triangle in your knitting. This is done by changing where the YOs are in the pattern. For these rows, you will always begin and end with a K2tog (AFTER you K4 for the garter stitch border).

Lets knit Row 5 together: Holding your chart and written instructions together: K4 garter stitches; Move Marker, K2tog, K2, YO, K1; Move Marker; (remember how to hold your finger on the YO to keep it in place); *K2, YO, K2, SK2P, K2, YO, K1* [repeat these 5(6) times]; Move Marker; K2, YO, K2, K2tog; Move Marker; K4 garter stitches.

Continue now with Rows 6-9. THEN knit your purl-back row for Row #10.

Remember: straighten your stitches before you purl back on the even rows. This will keep the stitches in place. 

You have now finished the 1st one-third of your edging.  You can put in a Lifeline if you like.

The next posting will begin the pretty diamond section of the edging. Rows 11-24.

As always, if you have a question, I will answer it to the entire group. That way we will all be on the same page.

Dragonflylace*_


----------



## dragonflylace

gifffylz said:


> Hi and thanks for the PDFs for the shawl. It was a beautiful pattern. I'm sorry for not waiting for the class to "officially" begin. I am finished with the scarf size. I'm new to knitting, but find it intuitive like I did when learning to crochet. Again, thank you. I will be watching for more classes by you. Friendly hugs.
> 
> Designer here: would you mind posting a picture of your scarf? we try to get pictures of all the work done by our students.
> 
> It would then go into the parade of shawls. thanks, Designer.


Hi giffflylz,
It seems that the directions must have been clear to you. Thanks so much for the compliments. As a former teacher of over 20 years, I try to present the information in a form that all types of learners can follow. I agree with Designer1234, please show us a picture.

Dragonflylace :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace

oredbird said:


> Hello Dragonfly,
> I am SO new to this, forgive me. On the purl back row, I was sure we would knit the 4 border stitches, not purl them. I am confused.
> Thanks. oredbird


Yes, ALWAYS knit the first 4 and last 4 of each row....on the even rows: K4, purl across to the last marker, K4

:thumbup:

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

HELLO EVERYONE:

*There is a tiny mistake on the CHART for the body section of Winter's Mirage*.

It is just the RED line showing where to put the stitch marker.

*When I reworked the charts to show the garter stitches, I had to manually move all the red lines. Well one didn't get moved correctly. 

So below is a correctly version. You will place your first PM between stitches 4 and 5. You can correct your copy or print out the new body chart below.

The written instructions are okay, it was just that RED line that I did not move to the correct place.

So sorry,

Dragonflylace*


----------



## dragonflylace

*A NOTE ABOUT THE BEGINNING DATE*:

Hello to everyone,

Since this is not a KAL, no one is late. This is a workshop and all information is addressed to those who take part as a group. Although there is some discussion concerning yarn, etc. I will give all information about the pattern.

This information will remain a permanent part of KP. As mentioned before, some housekeeping will be done from time to time to keep all of the content of the instructions together. So some comments will be deleted to keep instructions fluid for future knitters.

Although we put up some of the posts at the very end of December, please do not feel that you are behind. Everyone should work at their own pace...then when you finish one part, just click back in and then continue.

I hope you enjoy Winter's Mirage and this workshop.

Take care and happy knitting.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

dragonflylace said:


> HELLO EVERYONE:
> 
> There is a tiny mistake on the CHART for the body section of Winter's Mirage.
> 
> It is just the RED line showing where to put the stitch marker.
> 
> When I reworked the charts to show the garter stitches, I had to manually move all the red lines. Well one didn't get moved correctly.
> 
> So below is a correctly version. You will place your first PM between stitches 4 and 5. You can correct your copy or print out the new body chart below.
> 
> The written instructions are okay, it was just that RED line that I did not move to the correct place.
> 
> So sorry,
> 
> Dragonflylace


......so have you had one of those days when it was best just to go back to bed and wake up and start over.....well,

I know what is throwing everyone off and yes, it might be confusing, especially if you are ahead (it is okay to be ahead), and I haven't taught that section.

When I changed both the charts, I added in the 4 garter stitches on each side of the chart so that you would have those to guide you through the project. But, when I added the 4 stitches at both sides, I moved the RED lines to show the stitch markers incorrectly.

Let's go through this so you know what is going on.

In Row 31 of the edging chart, we decreased 1 stitch in each "side" section and 2 stitches in the middle.

So we did have these stitches:

On row 30:

4 --- 5 --- 10 --- 6 --- 4

On row 31, we decreased to the following:

4 --- 4 --- 8 --- 5 --- 4

So your stitch markers should have moved with your decreases.

But if you had a problem because you were ahead and saw the corrected version, then you thought I had changed and put 9 stitches instead of 8 in the middle repeat section.

The stitch count is the same. Just MY red lines have changed.

*Here is the corrected....hopefully really right this time.....chart for the body of Winter's Mirage*.

I hope this is clearer to everyone.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Hello Again, looks like we have some busy knitters and I am glad to see from some announcements of finished products that there arent too many questions.

We will pick up at Rows 11-24 in this posting.

*WINTERS MIRAGE  PART IV  COMPLETING THE EDGING*

In this part of the edging, you will use the following stitches: Knit, YO, SK2P, and K2tog.

*LOOKING AT THE PATTERN*: Take a look at the pattern. It is helpful to know where the yarn over, single decreases, and double decreases are before you begin

You can see from the chart diagram that we are going to be making a diamond.

If you will look at the chart, you can see that the beginning stitches in the pattern: stitches 1-5 make up ½ of a diamond. Then ending stitches in the pattern: stitches 16-21 make up the other ½ of a diamond. The repeat stitches: stitches 6-14 complete the diamond shapes.

{The object is for you to look at the chart to get an idea of how the completed pattern will look.} The left slanting decreases pink SKPs are on the left side of the diamonds. The right slanting decreases, K2tog are on the right side of the diamonds. In the middle of the diamonds are the SK2P and their purpose is the cinch in the diamond shape giving a little texture along the way.

ROW 11: Lets knit this together. Gather your chart and your written instructions (if you need them). K4, Move marker (MM); K3, K2tog, YO (remember to hold your finger on the YO and the marker until you K1 from the next section). Move Marker; *K1, YO, SKP, K5, K2tog, YO*; MM; K1, YO, SKP, K3; Move Marker, K4.

ROW 12: this is your resting row, K4, MM, purl all other stitches, MM, K4

*HINT*: On rows 11  25, you are going to have quite a few places where you are doing decreases, either SKP, or K2tog with a YO before or after it. Here are a few things that I believe with help this to be less fidgety.

Whenever I have this combination: YO, SKP.I do this with my fingers. I make my YO, then I hold the thread of the YO with my right index finger. {I knit continental, so I am not holding the tension with my right index finger, I hold the tension with my left index finger. If you knit American style or if you are a thrower, then you may have to push this YO back on your needle before continuing.}.so while I am holding the YO, I slip the next stitch, AND THEN, I hold it also under my index finger. Then I knit the next stitch and carefully slip the slipped stitch over the knit stitch..DO NOT catch the YO in your needle, it needs to stay put.

If you have two of these in a row, then just repeat the process. It sounds like a lot of words to just get to the point of holding onto the YO and the slipped stitch together until you knit the next stitch and are ready to slip that stitch over the knit stitch.]

As far as the YO, K2tog, I dont think it will give you as much of a problem as the YO, SKP. This is mainly because there is not a slipped stitch to worry with.

CONTINUE WITH ROWS 13 AND 14.

*I WOULD LIKE TO GO OVER ROW 15, AS IT HAS MANY SERIES OF YOs AND DECREASES TOGETHER*.

Remembering the hint I gave you above:

ROW 15: K4, MM; K1, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO; MM;*K1, YO, SKP, YO, SKP, K1, K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO*; MM; K1, YO, SKP, YO, SKP, K1; MM; K4.

I believe that in the middle section, once you get in the groove, or swing, or whatever you call your comfort zone, you will see that it is not that difficult.

_These decreases and increases with alternating YOs, are what make the lace piece so intriguing, so beautiful, and to some, amazing_. Since I made my first lace piece of lace I have been in love with this type of knitting.it is what I spend all my time perfecting.

I learn something new every day and that is why I am never bored, or tired with my knitting. Yes, I knit socks, hats, wooly scarves, and sweaters, but those are things I do when I cant concentrate on my knitting..when I really want to be engaged in my hobby, I knit lace.

*TO CONTINUE*: Now knit Rows 16  24 and then come back. Dont forget the two SK2Ps located in the middle repeat section on Rows 17 and 21.

*Row 25 is an interesting row*..it is what is called an eyelet row. With the exception of a single K1 after knitting your first 4 stitches and moving your marker, it is a continuous YO, K2tog. Ending of course with moving the last marker and K4.

*Row 26 is your resting or purl row*.you remember, K4, MM, purl across, MM, K4

Then*Row 27 is plain knitting all the way across*.

*Now look at Row 28*: This is purl side row, but there are little black dots all the way across. This means that you knit all the stitches on this row.

*Row 29*: Knit all stitches

*Row 30*: Knit all stitches; there are the little black dots all the way across again.

soooafter row 26, you made 4 garter or plain knitting rows. This is to stabilize and finish off the edge.

*ROW 31*:  DIFFERENT THAN ANY WE HAVE KNIT UP TO THIS POINT.

For several reasons, this row has some decreases, but no YOs.

Here is why: The main body of Winters Mirage has less stitches than the edging. _Also, I chose it this way so that the edge would flare out ever so slightly beyond the body when you knitted the body of the shawl_.

So you have to decrease down 4 stitches in the chart to match the stitches in the next chart for the body of the shawl.

This is done in a manner to spread out the decreases and then they are not obvious.

YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO MOVE YOUR MARKERS TO BEGIN WORK ON THE BODY OF THE SHAWL.

So lets look at ROW 31: You will see some stitch blocks that are grey.there is no stitch there, so it is a grey box. We decrease without a YO, so we lost a stitch in that section.

K4, MM; K2, SKP, K1; MM; * K2, SKP, K2, K2tog, K2 * ; MM; K3, K2tog, K1; MM; K4

Now we have reduced 1 stitch in each of the side sections, and 2 stitches in each repeat or middle section. Now we have this count across the row from right to left:

4 --- 4 --- 8 --- 5 ---4

So take a little time with this part of the pattern. I have tried to proof it very carefully before posting. I will watch your posts for any problems that may occur.

Remember to move slowly until you get the idea of the process.

I hope that you are using your charts more and following the colors and the symbols.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

DaylilyDawn said:


> When I finished my first edge of this shawl( I am making the shawl) When I finished row 32, I transferred all the stitches and markers to some mercerized cotton yarn I had after a project I had made with it. Then I started the second edge an I am up to row 7 after a couple of false starts(mistakes to fix). Then when I get to row32 I will then start the body of the shawl by knitting the center till it is time to connect it to the first edge.


I have a question.....when we get to row 32 of the first section......do we continue with waste yarn? Put it on another needle? Or did I miss sosomething? I am there and not exactly sure what to do??..?? Thanks and loving this

DayLilyDawn is correct ElegantDetails,

When you finish the first edging, I suggested putting it on waste yarn and beginning your second edging on your needles. I did this to ensure I had enough yarn for the 2nd edge. If you do it this way and you run short of yarn, you already have your other edging made.

But, if you know you have lots of yarn, just go ahead and do the body and knit the other edge at the end. Just keep this in mind. The 2nd edge MUST be knitted separately and grafted to the 1st edge + body. Grafting is a skill that we are learning in this project.

I will teach grafting at the end.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Arwin said:


> i don't want to sound dumb, but i think that it will anyway..
> how can i download the pattern for Winter's Mirage shawl????
> i downloaded something
> Part II The Body
> but is that how we start the project?
> i'm not understanding as what the #6 workshop is for?????
> please help me, i'm so confused
> arwin


Hi Arwin,

Go to page 1 of the workshop....You will see many posts by Dragonflylace....that's me.

No go down until you see a large post that starts with

"Hi Everyone, It is so wonderful to see....."

This is dated :Jan 3, 13 17:14:03

At the bottom of the post is the updated Winter's Mirage.

Keep your body chart because it is the one with the corrected red lines.

So glad you are clicking in to join us. All of the information is permanent and there is no sign-up...just come to the workshop whenever you can.

Thanks and hope this helps...send me a PM if you still have problems.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

*Lace must be blocked*.

I will go through blocking at the end of the workshop instructions. Lace usually looks all a jumble when you just look at it.

But when stretched and blocked, you can see the pattern and the stitches. It grows quite a bit....

But remember this, I have already said that I am a very loose knitter and everyone knits differently.

No one has any control over the tension used by an individual knitter. All a pattern maker can do is to give you the measurements of the test pattern when it was knitted. My shawl has the following measurements:

Total length stretched and blocked: 56 inches

Edging: width at widest point 23.5 in. 
Edging: length 6.5 - 7"

Body at the widest point: 17 in
Length of each body repeat: 6 inches.

I hope this helps all who are concerned about the size of the shawl.

With every project, there will be differences. If I knitted this shawl again, I promise you, I probably would not get these exact dimensions.


----------



## dragonflylace

ElegantDetails said:


> Hi again....it's me...foggy brain! I seem to be having a bit of trouble reading the directions. I either want to be too literal or read too much in to it. Re: the vertical repeats in the body....... do we repeat rows 1-9 six times or the entire block 1 - 26 six times? Not sure why this part is so tricky for me .... or have I got it wrong all together? Thanks


Hi ElegantDetails,

I think I can get everything straight about the repeats.

I haven't reached the part about the Body Chart yet, but I will cover "vertical" repeats a little here.
Row 1: K2, K2tog, YO, *K1, YO, SKP, K3, K2tog, YO*, K1, YO, SKP, K2

Row 2 and all even rows: Purl across

Row 3: K1, K2tog, YO, K1, *K2, YO, SKP, K1, K2tog, YO, K1*, K2, YO, SKP, K1

Row 5: K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO, *K1, YO, SKP, YO, SK2P, YO, K2tog, YO*, K1, YO, SKP, YO, SKP

Row 7: K1, K2tog, YO, K1, *K2, YO, SKP, K1, K2tog, YO, K1*, K2, YO, SKP, K1

Row 9: K2tog, YO, K2, *K3, YO, SK2P, YO, K2*, K3, YO, SKP

Row 11 through Row 19: Repeat Rows 1-9

Row 21: K1, YO, K1, SKP, *K1, K2tog, K1, YO, K1, YO, K1, SKP*, K1, K2tog, K1, YO, K1

Row 23: Repeat Row 21

Row 25: Repeat Row 21
End with Row 26: purl across

Above I have copied the row-by-row instructions for the body chart. In the chart, row 1-9 and rows 11-19 are identical, so instead of writing the instructions twice, I just wrote them one time and said to repeat them. {I did not put in rows 10 and 20 because they are purl rows.

So the entire chart consists of rows 1-26.

This is your vertical repeat. It is the length of the scarf.

How many vertical repeats do you knit? Here is additional information about the body chart for Winter's Mirage.

HOW MANY TIMES IS THE PATTERN REPEATED?

THIS INFORMATION IS FOR THE LENGTH OF THE SCARF OR SHAWL:

1. My intention for the scarf was to repeat the body repeat 6 times. Reason: I told everyone who originally participated in workshop #6 to expect a project of approximately 440 yards. I did this to provide a scarf that would not cost a great deal to complete.

2. On the sample project, I used two edges and 6 repeats of the body chart. If you use 6 repeats for the scarf, it will be "approximately 56-60 inches. This will only apply if you use lace weight yarn.

3. For my shawl, I used 6 vertical repeats of the body chart. My shawl used approximately 680 yards of yarn.

4. The amount of yarn for the shawl is written in the pattern instructions. You can see that I put up a "general" length. I rounded up a little because of variations in knitting. {When I was knitting up the sample, I had to finish it for posting a picture, etc.}

Yarn: Lace, Sock, Fingering Scarf: 400-440 yd (366-402 m) Shawl: 600-800 yd (548-732 m)
Size: Scarf: 60-64 in. (152-162 cm) Shawl: 60 -72 in. (152-182 cm) Width on both will vary.

5. If you purchased 1 skein of lace of about 440 yards, you will have a nice scarf. If you purchased 2 skeins, you can continue with the body chart and repeat it as many times as you would like.

6. There have been many posts about the 2nd edging and it not matching because of the use of variegated yarn or striping yarn. Here is my suggestion: Knit the first edge and try to estimate how much yarn you will need for the 2nd edge. Then knit the 2nd edge. It should match up with your colorway. JUST REMEMBER: This pattern was designed in the Estonian fashion. The 2nd edge MUST be knitted separately and sewn on using the kitchener grafting method. So you must allow for this.

7. MY SHAWL: Yardage: about 650 yards
Vertical Repeats: 6

I had enough yarn left to add another 2, maybe 3 repeats, but chose to leave it at 6 repeats.

MANY WILL ASK: But what are you going to do with the rest of the yarn? 
The answer is that I am going to knit a vintage lace snood to match the shawl. My hair is very, very long and I often tie it up to keep it out of the way. I will look up the pattern and provide a link if anyone is interested.

BLOCKING MY SHAWL:

This will be covered completely at the end of the project, but I thought I would let everyone know that you can use many things for blocking.

There is a discussion today on the Main Menu concerning blocking wires, etc. You might find this helpful.

Take care all. I will be posting information about the body of the shawl on Wednesday or Thursday.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

JUST ONE MORE THING:

If you are using more than one skein and need to join your yarn to start the new skein, here is the method I use for all yarns, no matter what weight. It is called the Russian Join and I have provided two links below:

Here is a youtube video that shows the join simply and completely:





Here are the written instructions with photographs to show the different steps.

http://www.knittinganyway.com/freethings/russianjoin.htm

If you google "Russian join in knitting", you will get many others.

Hope this helps.

Dragonflylace


----------



## AuntB41

*INFORMATION*:A quick suggestion: I have found that color coding my markers is very helpful. Use one color for 4 stitch boarders,another for half diamonds, and third color for repeats of center panels of pattern. This way I always know when nearing the change in pattern without counting or losing my way. Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## Designer1234

best way is to put it on your home page- we only get on the daily digest when we open a new workshop (the day after a workshop opens)

so * go to the top of this page -- and click on 'my profile' (it will take you to your profile*. you will see where there is a *section* area-- click on it to see which sections you are receiving on your home page.

Then subscribe to

*knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234* - you will then click on it and you will arrive at our main page for the workshops. scroll down to the workshop you wish to read (some are closed and some are open. ) this one is #11, and the preparation workshop is #6 --

I would sugged you start at page one here, but if possible read the information on #6 after you have started reading this workshop. You don't have to have taken #6, but it is helpful to read it. Dragonfly lace will walk you through the whole lace shawl and will refer you to the other workshop if needed. It won't hurt to read all any way.

She will be here tomorrow to carry on with the class so read the first pages and say hello to her - as you are here, you are part of the workshop. Welcome!

Designer (section Mgr.)


----------



## dragonflylace

WINTERS MIRAGE  BODY CHART and ANSWERS TO POSTED QUESTIONS:

I am back.looks like you all are doing great. Thanks for letting me take a little break from posting. I was actually very busy with housework {you know, I thought knitters were excused from this, but evidently I was wrong. If you have elves to help with yours, can you tell them I should be on the Nice list. }, Dr. appt, Decorations Down, well you get the idea. Somewhere in there I also did some personal knitting.

WILL ANSWER A FEW QUESTIONS FIRST:

FIRST OF ALL, DO NOT TINK OR FROG YOUR WORK.NO MATTER WHAT IS IN THE NEXT SENTENCE. JUST START DOING A SKP AS DESCRIBED. Believe me, this is minor and not worth ripping out your work.

SKP: even though the slip stitch can be done either purlwise or knitwise, in lace, it is done knitwise on the right side. I believe someone said that this keeps it matching the size of the K2tog.right you are. If you slip purlwise, your slipped over stitch will be a little more stretched out. Now promise me you wont rip outjust begin using slip knitwise 

BLOCKING WIRES: Yes, my fast knitters, I know who you are.you all are so energetic. It is really exciting for me to see you take to lace knitting with so much zeal. I am going to search and see if I can find a site that tells you how to purchase less expensive substitutes for blocking wires. I know that Knitpicks has a set for about $20.00 and when I priced them in a lys about a year ago, they were the same price. I am wondering if florist wire would work for blocking lace? I havent done any floral arranging in many years, but they used to make green wire that had a little plastic coating, but I dont know if it is colorfast. There are also plain wires and paper coated ones. I dont think the paper coated ones will work at all, the green paper will bleed on the wool. If anyone has any wire, test it will a scrap piece of wool and see if the color rubs off..maybe together we can come up with a cheaper way to block our work than buying the $20.00 set. I will check to see if I have any around and will test it if I can.

DH came up with these two ideas (pretty clever that man): use the plastic cording from weed whackersshould lay out straight for a while. Also, just use one of those many extra circular needlesthe point will go into the stitches easily. He said use one of those tiny ones. So I guess hes a keeper. I am going to try both. 

PARTS OF THE PATTERN VERSES PARTS OF THE DISCUSSION: The parts of the discussion which are posted on KP DO NOT match the parts of the pattern. I will in the future, just begin a discussion on KP with posting a commentary on the rows, techniques, or other areas to be addressed at that time. I did not mean to cause any confusion with listing the parts on KP. So in the future, posts on the site will just have a title and not a part #.

KEEPING UP WITH YARN OVERS WHEN YOU PURL ON EVEN ROWS: We have discussed how to hold your yarn overs and markers, but I would like to give a reminder of getting the stitches in the right section when you are on the WS or purl rows (even rows). Make sure that before you begin your purl row that you straighten your stitches. This is done by gently pulling down on the stitches on the needle and getting them in line. {I watched myself knitting a Nancy Bush Estonian Shawl the other day and I do this without even thinking about it, even when I am in the middle of a row.} This is especially important when you have YO before and/or after a marker. So remember, if you are learning to knit from the charts, try to look at the row you just knitted and see where the yarn overs are supposed to be. You must do this, because otherwise you will end up with your YO on the wrong side of the marker. Remember for rightys, read purl row left to rightand leftys, you know you go from right to left on even rows.

I have a magnet cut to about 3-4 inches long and place this directly over the 10 or 12 stitch repeat. This way I can follow the stitches below and get those YOs in the correct place.

LETS REVIEW WHERE WE ARE:

At this point, you have finished at least one edging. You decreased in row 31 and purled row 32 (keeping your garter edge).

To quote the beginning of the instructions on page 4:

First count your stitches and MAKE SURE your stitch markers are in place. You should have 57 (65) stitches for the scarf and 81 stitches for the shawl. Your last row of the edge, #32 should have been all purl. Remember your 4 stitch garter border on each side of the body of the project.

INFORMATION ABOUT THE BODY OF A SHAWL:

Generally, the body of a shawl/scarf shows a lovely stitch pattern that is usually less complicated than the edging (not always true, but in general).

This design style is so that as you are knitting this larger section, you can get used to the pattern and feel that you are in what I call, your knitting zone.

The pattern for our Winters Mirage follows this idea. Rows 1-10 are identical to rows 11  20. AND, Rows 21  25 are the same. So you really only have a total of 6 pattern rows to learn: 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, and 21.

Horizontal or Width Repeat: The width of the body of Mirage is only 8 stitches (remember you decreased from 10 to 8 stitches in the middle section in row 31. These are numbered 6-12 on the chart at the top. There are only 4 rows where you have a YO FOLLOWING A MARKER. This is much easier than a YO BEFORE A MARKER. (See rows 1, 5, 11, and 15.

Vertical or Length Repeat: The length of the body of Mirage is a repeat of rows 1-26. Even though I designed the scarf to have 6 repeats to stay within the 440 (approximately) yardage, if you have more yarn, or 2 skeins, you can make it as long as you like.

KNITTING ROWS 1-20 OF WINTERS MIRAGE  BODY CHART:

By now, I hope that you are learning a little about knitting from a chart. If you are still using the written instructions, that is fine. But every now and then, look at a RS row you just completed and compare it to the chart. You will see your yarn overs and decreases as they line up with the chart.

FOR EVERYONE: I am putting the written instructions for the body chart in this post. If you remember, I added the garter border stitches, and then I had an oopsy about the red lines. So I have updated the written instructions to match the garter stitches and the red line movement. PLEASE EVERYONE, FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS.

[For those who have started the body: If you are following the chart, you should be fine. I apologize in advance for any mistake, but the instructions below follow the chart and are correct for as much as I can see.]

Remember in this chart, the number of stitches has been decreased. We talked about that in my last post: Look at info on Row 31.

******UPDATED BODY CHART WITH RED LINES IN CORRECT PLACE: See at the bottom of this post. Thanks.

******UPDATED WRITTEN INSTRUCTIONS FOR THE BODY OF MIRAGE:

Row 1: K4; K2, K2tog, YO; * K1; YO, SKP, K3, K2tog, YO,*; K1; YO, SKP, K2; K4

Row 2 and all even rows: Purl across

Row 3: K4; K1, K2tog, YO, K1; *K2, YO, SKP, K1, K2tog, YO, K1*, K2, YO, SKP, K1; K4

Row 5: K4; K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO; * K1; YO, SKP, YO, SK2P, YO, K2tog, YO; * K1, YO, SKP, YO, SKP; K4

Row 7: K4; K1, K2tog, YO, K1, *K2, YO, SKP, K1, K2tog, YO, K1*, K2, YO, SKP, K1; K4

Row 9: K4; K2tog, YO, K2, *K3, YO, SK2P, YO, K2*, K3, YO, SKP; K4

Row 11 through Row 19: Repeat Rows 1-9

Row 21: K4; K1, YO, K1, SKP; *K1; K2tog, K1, YO, K1, YO, K1, SKP, *; K1, K2tog, K1, YO, K1; K4

Row 23: Repeat Row 21

Row 25: Repeat Row 21
End with Row 26: purl across

COMMENTARY ON ROWS IN ABOVE INSTRUCTIONS:

ROW 1: This is fairly straight forward and we have discussed how to keep up with YOs.

I believe the rows that might give you the most problems are rows 5 and 15. They are identical. Lets look at Row 5:

K4; K2tog, YO, K2tog, YO; *K1, YO, SKP, YO, SK2P, YO, K2tog, YO*; K1, YO, SKP, YO, SKP; K4.
Look at the middle section between the * *. You have a YO, and SKP, we have done that, but lets concentrate on the next part: YO, SK2P, YO. Here you have a YO, you must hold it in place, Slip 1 stitch knitwise, hold that with your YO, now knit 2 together. Now you pass the slipped stitch over the two that were knitted together. DO NOT lose your YO, keep it out of the way. Now as soon as you get that, you have another YO and a K2tog. Again, hold your YO. Then to end the section, one more YO. Remember to hold the YO slip the marker, knit one and THEN release your YO. I know this sounds confusing, but I am trying to give you a play-by-play description of what your hands are doing.

If you ever have problems with these techniques, get out some cotton yarn that you make wash cloths out of, some #8 needles and explore the technique on a larger scale. You know, this is exactly how I learn new lace stitches or develop lace patterns. I try them out first. Same thing when I learned entrelac, or cable knitting.I have a beautiful collection of washcloths which I use for gifts  {P.S. look in Workshop #6 Preparation for Lace Knittingthis might help you.}

I promise you, if you can learn to knit row #5, you can knit the rest of the project without any problems.

Okay, now, let me know your concerns and any problems. I will be here without taking any days off for a while and hope you all read these instructions and continue with your journey through Winters Mirage.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

*HERE IS THE PATTERN*:
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

let's see if we can make this attachment link work

DESIGNER HERE: IT IS GLORIOUS! GOOD JOB!!


----------



## dragonflylace

tamarque said:


> let's see if we can make this attachment link work
> 
> DESIGNER HERE: IT IS GLORIOUS! GOOD JOB!!


Dragonflylace Here:

Just as beautiful as I thought it would be. You knit very well. As everyone can see a multicolored yarn is lovely with lace and makes for an exciting design. It really shows off the pattern.

Thanks so much for sharing with everyone! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace

I AM GOING TO ANSWER SOME QUESTIONS ON REPAIRING MISTAKES TO THE ENTIRE GROUP AS A PART OF THE WORKSHOP.

Thanks Tamaraque...your remarks are very helpful.

At the beginning of this workshop, I put in a post referring to workshop #6 where I taught motifs and squares with stitches and helpful information about repairing mistakes. I have taken the document and re-posted it here. I have added some videos on repairing yarn overs in #2 below.

HOW DO I FIX A MISTAKE(S)?
This is not always a fun topic. I guess human nature says that people dont like to address their mistakes.but we are human and I dont know anyone [no matter what they tell you] that does not make a few along the way.
In lace knitting this can be more a distraction than a disaster so let me begin with the easy ones.
1. TINK: This is a fun word. It is K N I T backwards. This an easy way to fix mistakes, but it does take a little bit of concentration. Let us say that you are on a knit row. For our project this has been the pattern rows or odd number rows that are read right-to-left on the chart. Often you will find that because of distraction, you get off by one stitch or two and then when you get to the end of the chart row, or stitch marker and you dont have the right number of stitches. You either have too many left or not enough. For our purposes, we are going to say that we are using stitch markers. You are at the end of your repeat and you know there is a problem. We are going to fix this now and then go on with our lives (oh, I mean lace knitting). 
If you want to go to the youtube area and look there, I found several places for un-knitting and they are helpful. Here is the one I suggest: it is for unknitting a knit stitch and a purl stitch. We only really need to be concerned with the unknit part for now.




But sometimes I think it is better to write it out. Then you can read each step and proceed through the process. 
{Note: for those of you who are left handed you will be using you right hand, and for those of you who are right handed, you will be using you left hand. This gives us a chance to see things from the other point of view.}

So, if we go into the middle of the stitch in front of the right part of the V to knit, then it becomes easy to see that to unknit or tink, we will go into the stitch the opposite way. Keep your working yarn (the part attached to the skein) in the back of your. We will place the tip of the LEFT needle in between the stitch below the loop on the needle. We go in front of the LEFT part of the V and behind the right part of the V. Now, as you slip the loop on the right needle off the edge of the needle, you will see the yarn release and now you have the stitch BACK on the LEFT needle.

2. CORRECTING A YARN OVER:
As you are unknitting, if you come to a yarn over that you made, simply allow it the unwind off your needle, dont worry, when you have unknitted all the stitches in the section that you are working on, you will rework the yarn over, in the correct place.
Here is a great illustration of how to repair the yarn overs when they are missing on the same row:

http://jessimuhkaknits.blogspot.com/2005/09/fix-it-series-volume-one-missing-yarn.html

And here is one on fixing a missing yarn over a few rows back:






3. CORRECTING A KNIT-2-TOGETHER:

So you are unknitting, tinking and you come to a knit-2-together, in your chart in is green and slants to the right. Look at the image above and the text box. To undo these two stitches, you should not just release your yarn, there is too large a chance that you will drop the stitches. Simply place the tip of your left needle in the overlap holeyou will go over the left side of the V for both stitches, reach into the hole and pick up the right side of the V for each stitch together at the same time. When you have them on your left needle, let the yarn slip off the right needle. Now take a look at the two stitches on your left needle. They should not be crossed over each other, there should be two individual stitches.

4. CORRECTING SLIP 1, KNIT 1, PASS THE SLIPPED STITCH OVER THE KNIT STITCH (SKP)

We will fix this one in 3 easy steps: first reverse the slipped stitch that was passed over by lifting it with your left needle and bringing it back into its position on the right needle (you may have to use your index finger to put it back in place. 2nd: unknit the knitted stitch as above. Now it is back on the left needle. And 3rd, slip the slipped stitch back to the left needle. When you have finished, make sure that the slipped stitch is not twistedthat it lies flat on the left needle, see the diagram in blue in #1 above.
I am sure that there are other ways and I have tried them. But this way, you know that the two stitches are back in the correct order on the left needle

5. CORRECTING SK2P
This is done like #4 above, except that you unknit 2 stitches instead of 1.

This is done like #3 above, except that you will go through the overlap of 3 stitchesit is not that hard.
SUGGESTIONS: I would practice these methods by purposely unknitting them right after you knit them. Do it on the end of a row and just perform the stitches and then undo them. This type of practicing will help you to learn the process.

The entire document WITH added illustrations can be downloaded below.

I hope all of your are enjoying the workshop. I am here everyday. If you have a question, I will answer them all. I will try to do this every morning.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

JudyAlice said:


> I'm not sure if this is place to ask this but I cannot get any of the pages of Winter's Mirage Lace Knitting beyond page 4. Yesterday, 1-9-13 there were 9 pages, today there are only the original 4 pages. Can you help me.
> 
> JudyAlice [email protected]


Hi JudyAlice,

From time to time, we go through and do a little housekeeping on the site. This helps us to keep the information all together in a steady flow. So, in the future when someone comes in to look at the workshop, they will find ALL the information from the instructor in one place. So you have not missed out on any part of the instruction.

We do all of this because this is a permanent workshop and is not conducted like a KAL.

Thanks,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

JudyAlice said:


> I did not download the pdf file from 1-9-13. It is the chart for the body dates 1-9-13. My printer is acting up. I should have just saved it as a download. Would you post the download again?


Yes, JudyAlice, I will be glad to post it again.

If anyone else is having problems, let me know.

*Here is the Winter's Mirage with the Enhanced Charts*. These include the garter border and corrected RED LINES for the stitch markers.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

JudyAlice said:


> That is beautiful. I am using the same yarn on a scarf for my daughter. I am using the third practice piece design we did before the actual class started, the diamond. I added one more width, working on the length along with our Winter Mirage. Am new to this type of knitting, may have bit off more than I can chew. This is very addictive.
> Your shawl is absolutely gorgous!


So, on the sides, you added in the the lacey triangles motif on each side???

That sounds great. Remember, I said that these motifs in #6 could be used for many lace projects.

I am so glad that you have taken the "leap" to try it out.

As long as you cast on enough stitches to do the pattern, it should work out.

If ANYONE ELSE IS INTERESTED...LOOK AT THE INDEX TO #6, THE PREPARATION WORKSHOP AND YOU WILL SEE THE POST ABOUT LACEY TRIANGLES, IT IS ON PAGES 7 AND 8.

Take care,
Dragonflylace.


----------



## dragonflylace

JudyAlice,

If you do decide to use it, let us see what you did in the photo gallery.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Ronie said:


> I have a question about the body of the pattern. There is a dark blue square in the instructions saying that its a vertical repeat but I don't see it on the chart. Am I missing something. I do have the latest chart with the borders added and the correct marker positions.


This color refers to the larger bracket (parentheses) on the right side of the chart. The bracket represents the vertical repeat.

Hope this helps,
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

jangmb said:


> Thank you for re-posting the fixing mistakes information, dragonfly. After starting to read this it dawned on me that I had read this in workshop 6 and had forgotten it was part of this lace learning process. Like nrc1940 just commented about learning and finally seeing the "entire" step rather than each stitch - it is all starting to sink in. I will definitely keep this informaiton handy as I see it takes seeing something more than once to really get it. By the way - I really am liking this pattern and knitting lace. You are certainly building my confidence. practice, practice, practice.


Thanks jangmb,

Practice is correct. I practice everyday and I find that I learn some new little stitch or combination of stitches that I had never tried before. So once you get to the body and have that lstitch repeat in the middle, you kinda get into a rhythm to knit it over and over.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

ElegantDetails said:


> In reading through some of tthese post and having fallen victim myself ..... I was wandering if it would it be possible to somehow date or or consecutively number the updates? It's easy to get VERY confused ...especially now that the pages are being updated. New members are joining in and older members refer back and when we do look back ...it's hard to sure we're looking at the correct update. I was just thinking some way of labeling would help keep it straight.....I hope I'm not affending .....
> I can't even count how much I''ve already learned in this workshop! I can't remember when have enjoyed learning something more. Thanks for all you've taught me and all the time you're giving to all of us.


I will try to get them labeled in the future...very hard to go in and put the dates on now.

But, the newest updated complete version of Winter's Mirage is on Page 4 and is dated 1.9.13.

Hope this helps you find the best one.

I know it is confusing, esp. if you haven't been here from the start. Will try to find out if it can be corrected.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Ronie said:


> well so far today I have finished 1 pattern of the chart for the body its a nice easy to remember sequence, I make sure I double check myself a lot but I am surprised how fast it is going. I am going to try to get the next repeat done tonight.. and 2 tomorrow if all goes well.. I'm not sure how many I'll get but I am have fun while I'm doing it.. I will definatly do another lace project and I will most likely do this one several times.. its fun and beautiful.. kinda like instant gratification..


FORGOT TO WARN EVERYONE:

Lace Knitting is Addictive....sorry about that, but had to get others involved so I am not alone in the lace knitting world.

:roll: ;-)

Dragonflylace :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace

Lillyhooch said:


> On Lifelines, I find it better to trap stitch markers with the lifeline, then on the next row put in a new lot of stitch markers. This helps when frogging back to lifeline...markers are already in place. When the older Lifeline is removed after placing a later Lifeline, the trapped stitch markers are released for reuse on the next row. It is just a matter of having double number of stitch markers.


That's a great idea. I think I said that earlier in the lifeline post, but it is good to repeat. If you have enough, just leave a lifeline through the markers and put in new ones when you reduce the stitches on row 31.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Bee Bee said:


> I have just completed the four knit rows and am ready to start the decrease row of the edging. After the decrease row the instructions for the next row (32) before starting the body state "purl across." It reads as if on this row I do not knit the first and last 4 stitches, I just purl those too. Am I correct?


No, keep the K4 garter border on each side.


----------



## dragonflylace

nrc1940 said:


> I just completed my 3rd repeat of the body pattern. Dragonfly, I am completely enthralled with lace knitting. I'm already addicted to knitting; lace knitting could be a super addiction for me. What a lovely way to go.


You have my "amen" to that one. I knit lace every day....what a joy just looking at my progression in the pattern and how it is so soft and weightless, yet complex and strong at the same time.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

DaylilyDawn said:


> I finally got past row five tonight on the second edging after two days of ripping it out every time I got to row 5 because of extra stitches showing up , a problem due to my stitch markers not keeping the yo, k1 ,yo apart. So I switched to different kind of markers and made it up to row 10 of the second edging and decided to stop for the evening, I am very tired since I went to the dentist today to a crown on a tooth I had trouble with over the Christmas break from work. I had an infection and the pain was so bad it would wake me up from a sound sleep.


Hi DaylilyDawn,

Don't forget to hold on to those yarn overs with your forefinger, then hold onto the marker. After you knit the next stitch past the marker, give that tension thread a tiny tug.....that will secure the yarn over in place.

Also, to help everyone who has problems loosing yarn overs around the markers, make sure that you "straighten" those stitches before you begin your K4, Purl across, K4 row.

I covered this earlier but sometimes, we have to just remind ourselves.

I straighten my stitches all the time....before a row, after a row, in the middle of a row.

Also, remember to put your row marker or magnet ABOVE the row you are currently knitting, like your even row so that you can see the stitches that you knit below on the previous row.

I think that this will help.

Let me know if you need more help with this.

Take care all,

The next post will be this weekend, Monday at the latest. We will finish up and do the kitchener stitch, then I will review blocking.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

TLL said:


> Oh, wow! While I have been finishing up some other projects you all have been moving right along. It has been fun to update my charts and instructions. I am looking forward to catching up with you. At this point I am half way through my first edging section and loving it! I could totally relate to a knitter earlier and her connection of Morse Code and lace knitting - there is a definite rhythm. It is so fun. I find myself looking for other projects that have lace in the pattern somewhere.
> 
> Thank you so much, Dragonflylace, for all you are teaching us and your incredible attention to detail!!!


Hi TLL,

Right you are there is a rhythm to knitting the repeat sections. Once you are comfortable with a stitch or a pattern, you can certainly put it into something else. Like a panel on the front of a sweater, or a small pattern on the top of a glove, or in a hat. There is always something new to try and to learn.

Thanks so much for the compliment.

AND THANK YOU TO ALL: your response to the class is a little overwhelming but so encouraging.

I am planning at least 4 workshops to follow this one.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

To all of you and to DaylilyDawn, Jacki, Jangmb, ElegantDetails, Lurker2, TLL, vermontmary, nrc1940,Lillyhooch, Ronie, Lehay2000,eshelmania, ballyfinane, It'sjustme, giffyliz, and those are just from today...hope I didn't miss anyone  

Thanks for saying such nice things. I think we will all be knitting lace together for quite a while. 

I just went through a planning routine for myself today and have at least 3 more this year to follow Winter's Mirage. 

Hope you all will stay tuned.

With humble appreciation,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

sisu said:


> Is there a way to know what row you are on? I have been using a counter and I have lost it. I am on the third repeat of the body toward the end and I can't remember if I am in row 23 or 25.
> Other than this, I have also been really loving doing lace and have not run into any problems because of all your clear instructions and very helpful hints!


Jacki is correct...go back, look at the stitches and compare them to the chart...or just follow the yarn overs...they will lead you home. 

Take care...and remember to take a break every once in a while...

Wait, want a giggle, so tired, I nodded off with my needles in my hand...woke up quickly and slipped 3 stitches off...had to quickly put them back in place....so, be careful about watching a mundane tv show late at night while knitting...dangerous to lace...

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

nrc1940 said:


> Well, time to hang it up for the night. I'm doing the scarf rather than the shawl and have 7 repeats of the body completed. I have about 3/4 inch (measuring the thickness of the yarn remaining in the cake) and would like to use as much of that as possible.
> 
> How many repeats are recommended for the scarf? If I finish using all my yarn will the scarf be too long?


Don't think 7 repeats is too long. Some scarves are 80 inches...too long for me, but some like to wrap them around. I think you should just please yourself....and remember, you could stop in the middle of a repeat...won't look bad at all.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

KITCHENER STITCH - PUTTING WINTER'S MIRAGE TOGETHER:

Now, do not be upset if your are not ready for this step. Remember this is a workshop. There is no real timetable. But I have noticed that many are to the point where they are ready or may be ready soon to attach the second edging to the shawl.

I looked at the information on the pattern pages. I re-read these and honestly I cannot re-word it any better. So here is what I have written in the pattern. From this point on in my workshops, we will most likely use this if any border or edging must be knitted separately and sewn together at the end. Here is what I wrote in the pattern:

Before we put the two pieces together, lets make sure that you have everything ready. At this point, you should have the two pieces shown in the diagram on page 4. If you are making the scarf with 5 repeats across, you should have a total of 57 stitches on each piece {65 for 6 repeats  scarf OR for the shawl, 81 stitches.} If you only have the bottom edge and body, it is okay. Now you should knit the top edge SEPARATELY. If you do not have an extra set of needles, you can put your knitting on a waste piece of yarn. In order to do this, select a piece of yarn about twice as long as your project and use a tapestry needle. It doesnt really matter what type of waste yarn you use, but as a rule of thumb, if I am knitting with wool or alpaca, etc., I use a piece of smooth cotton.

To transfer your work to this yarn, use your tapestry needle threaded with the waste yarn. You may use any tapestry needle, plastic or metal. Carefully run your waste yarn through the working stitches on the needle. This is just like using a lifeline only this time, you are going to slip all the stitches OFF the needle when you get to the end. You do not have to run your waste yarn through the stitch holders, but if you have plenty more stitch holders, it might be nice this first time, because it will help you keep track of how many stitches you have between the markers. I silently count each stitch as I pass my needle through it to make sure that I do not miss one. This part is a little fidgety, but you will get the hang of it. After you come to the end, and before you slip your stitches off, tie the two ends of the waste yarn together. I make a bow and then tie the loops around each other (like you double tie your shoes.) After you tie the ends together, slip your work off the needles. And there you have it. Now you can knit the other edge piece with your needles. After you finish your second edge, you will slip your stitches back onto a needle in order to graft the two pieces together. If you do not have another circular needle the same size you can use a smaller size circular to put your work back onto before joiningit wont matter, because you wont actually be working the stitches, just grafting them together. [Remember to count both sets of stitches again to make sure you have exactly the same number of stitches.]

THE KITCHENER STITCH  GRAFTING

Learning this stitch is important to knitting. You can use this not only for grafting pieces of a scarf, but also for joining the pieces. You can practice this grafting method on some other yarn you have around by knitting two pieces around 15 stitches each on two needles. One to 3 inches is enough. When you get them knitted, place them together with the WS or purl sides together and the RS or knit sides on the outside. You have a back (or top) needle with 15 stitches and a front (bottom) needle with 15 stitches.

Hint: whatever site you use, whatever instructions you decide are best for you, remember this, keep this tight enough to put these two pieces properly together, but loose enough so that you do not create a pucker in the work. I do everything looser than I think is necessary. You can always pull it to gently tighten if too loose, but a pucker is hard to repair. Always err on the side of caution. We all put a lot of work into our knitting, so lets finish it with just as much care. It is of course part of the production of a quality project.

THIS IS HOW I DO THE STITCH: ABSOLUTELY IMPORTANT: THAT YOU MUST SET UP THIS PROCESS FIRST. This is done by using the tapestry needle and doing these two steps first:
1. Insert the threaded tapestry needle into the first stitch on the needle closest to you as if to purl and pull it through, leaving the stitch on the needle. 
2. Then insert the needle into the first stitch on the back needle as if to knit, leaving the stitch on the needle. Pull the yarn through.

Now, continue as follows:
3. Thread yarn through first st on front needles as if to knit. Slip stitch off needle.
4. Thread yarn through next st on front needle as if to purl. Leave stitch on needle. Repeat steps 3-6
5. Thread yarn through first st on back needle as if to purl. Slip stitch off needle. to the end.
6. Thread yarn through next st on back needle as if to knit. Leave stitch on needle.

Jingle: Front  Knit  OFF  Front  Purl  ON; Back  Purl  OFF  Back  Knit  ON

To end, pull the yarn through the last stitch and leave about 6 inches or so to weave in later. Wait until you block your scarf/shawl before weaving in the ends.

LINKS TO SITES FOR INSTRUCTIONS:

1. I think that this link is one of the best for explaining and showing the kitchener stitch:

http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer04/FEATtheresasum04.html

2. Another place that I like is the LionBrand website. It is the written instructions:

http://www.lionbrand.com/faq/255.html?www=1&lbc=&language=

3. And this is a youtube video that I like. Written below it is the little jingle: Knit (slip), purl. Purl, (slip), Knit. You Knit (slip), purl on the front needle, then Purl (slip), Knit on the back needle.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/kitchener-stitch

4. This is a PDF download of a little card you can copy and have in your knitting. I really like this one.

http://www.tricksyknitter.com/media/blog/KitchenerCheatCard.pdf

PART IV: BLOCKING:

I use this method. Gently place your scarf/shawl in room temperature water. Get it completely wet. Then take the scarf/shawl out of the water and gently squeeze out the excess water. DO NOT TWIST. Now lay it on a large towel and roll the towel and the scarf up together. This will remove excess water. Now lay the scarf/shawl out on a sheet or other surface that can be wet. EVERY SO GENTLY pull it to the dimensions described. If you are not sure how wide or long, follow what I do. I stretch the scarf/shawl until I can tell a distinction between the stitches to see the pattern. I do NOT want to stretch it apart, but I want to see the pattern. Now use pins or straight wires for blocking to hold the work in place and allow to completely dry.

I NEVER iron or steam my wool or natural fiber items. I know that this can be done, but I think that 220 degrees for steam is not good for these beautiful scarves and shawls.

Here is a link to the knitpicks site where blocking is explained. This shows the use of pins and wires. I use pins for the points and wires for the straight sides. [ I am sure if you google this, you will also find a number of additional links.] You can just use pins if you like..I do sometimes. I use T pins, they are easy to find.

http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Blocking_lace__D46.html

---------------

So, let me know of any problems or concerns that you may have. I will monitor the site and answer all questions.

Remember, you can practice this on a small sample first. I personally use the little card I discussed in #4 above to help remind me of the process.....don't forget the set up rows.

Take care and happy knitting

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Hello all,

Here are some pictures of the shawl. Wonder who that is in the pictures?

Yarn: knitpicks merino wool lace weight
Used about 600 yards; 1 1/2 skeins
Repeats: 6 + 2 edges

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

tamarque said:


> Dragonflylace--the shawl is beautiful in that charcoal gray. It suits you so well.
> 
> Interesting that your pattern seems to look so much larger than mine. Could it be the photography?


Hi, I must say, I am have a loose tension. The only place my knitting gets tighter is when I purl over a row. I take great care in trying not to purl tightly. When I get a pattern memorized, I go through the chart, never really looking at any of the written instructions. So, I just see the symbols/colors and go.

I started making my own charts because if there was a long pattern repeat, I would get lost in the line when I was trying to knit from the written out instructions, and end up taking it all out. When I made a chart and followed it, I could go faster.

This is the only reason I can think that my pattern would be larger.


----------



## dragonflylace

Lillyhooch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never yet encountered a 'T' pin here- lacemaking pins are a specialist item- but I hope to search the emporium tomorrow to see what I can come up with- I have mis-placed all my wool needles!
> 
> 
> 
> Same in Sydney. Have checked at a few places, but just get blank stares: they seem to be an unknown item.
> 
> BUT do any of you Australians know of a local source of the 'T' pins?
Click to expand...

Hello Lurker2 and Lillyhooch and anyone else wondering.

I found this link on KnitPicks showing T-pins. I found mine at a fabric store. I think they are also used in quilting(not sure because that is one craft I do not know much about). But T-pins are found in most places that sell notions. They are usually not too expensive.

http://www.knitpicks.com/Accessories/Blocking__L30054301.html

Hope this helps,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the shawl

Those of you who are finishing, take your time. When you get to the instructions for the Kitchener, just let me know of any concerns. Look at the videos, written links, and say the jingle/or use the helper card.

You will find that it works, just don't stress.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Hey everyone...just keep in mind that this is a workshop and there is no time limit. All information will remain in tact and since I am going to have an intermediate class after this one, I will be around. I have one shawl which I have been working on for 6 months...not because it is hard, just because I have to stop and deal with the world around me. Most days I knit on something, but sometimes, I can't get to my knitting...so I say Yeah for us slow pokes...we rule, live and enjoy our steady pace of our hobby...remember the tortoise ?
:thumbup: :thumbup:  

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Judyh said:


> dragonflylace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JudyAlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not download the pdf file from 1-9-13. It is the chart for the body dates 1-9-13. My printer is acting up. I should have just saved it as a download. Would you post the download again?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, JudyAlice, I will be glad to post it again.
> 
> If anyone else is having problems, let me know.
> 
> *Here is the Winter's Mirage with the Enhanced Charts*. These include the garter border and corrected RED LINES for the stitch markers.
> 
> Dragonflylace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the latest and greatest instructions?
> 
> designer here: where did you down load it DFL? I don't want to delete it in error. Did you put it here< if so I don't see it.
Click to expand...

It is on page 3 of this workshop.

Hope this helps.....almost didn't figure out what you were talking about.

Designer here: so I don't have to do anything? sorry, I am a bit thick tonight.


----------



## dragonflylace

eshlemania said:


> Are we going to get a little catch up time before you start the intermediate project???


The next workshop will not begin until after Easter. We do not have an exact date. I have finished the design. It's is on my design board and is being transferred to the computer at this time. I am starting the test knitting this week.

So don't despair, we won't begin another shawl yet.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Dianeks2 said:


> dragonflylace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone...just keep in mind that this is a workshop and there is no time limit. All information will remain in tact and since I am going to have an intermediate class after this one, I will be around. I have one shawl which I have been working on for 6 months...not because it is hard, just because I have to stop and deal with the world around me. Most days I knit on something, but sometimes, I can't get to my knitting...so I say Yeah for us slow pokes...we rule, live and enjoy our steady pace of our hobby...remember the tortoise ?
> 
> 
> 
> Since I spend about 14 hours a day either working at my outside job or commuting to and from said job....I even make turtles look fast, I am back at the original samples to get started.
> 
> It is an accomplishment for me to stick to it, no matter how far behind I fall, because I am determined to learn this. Besides, I figure that a PM with a question about this class a year from now wouldn't throw a wrench into things as I imagine you will be here.
> 
> I am using cotton yarn for the sampler projects to use them as washcloths or dishcloths after, although they are looking too nice to want to use that way. I am surprised at how it is turning out, I mean they look good. I can't wait to start on my shawl, but I am going to wait until I have finished the samplers--and reading all the messages while everyone else makes all those mistakes that I hopefully won't have to because I am paying attention. :shock:
> 
> I just wanted to check in and let you all know that I haven't fallen off the face of the earth or anything like that.
> 
> Diane
Click to expand...

You can fall off the end of the earth anytime....just make sure you have the "lifeline"......okay, sorry, just had to say that....just a little knitting humor.

I use cotton all the time to test new stitches....I think I said this before...I have a whole collection of wash cloths to give as presents. I buy some decorative or very nice fragrant soap, wrap it in the cloth, tie with a nice ribbon and put in a small bag or in a basket with other things. Makes a quick and easy gift....but I think I am digressing..

Even though this shawl is for beginners, I think by the time you finish the samplers, the charts will make more sense. Just be sure to go to the bottom of page 2 posting to find the update chart.

Take care,

Dragonflylace


----------



## nrc1940

I finally have my scarf done and I am so pleased with the way it turned out. Thank you Dragonfly for teaching this class and for your excellent instruction. I'm not sure I would've taken this leap without you. You have indeed been the wind beneath our wings.

The yarn I used was Knit Picks Shadow Lace Yarn, Opal Heather color. The color is a grey-blue with just a hint of rose here and there in the yarn. Worn with something pink I think it would bring out that color. 

Picture posted (I hope).

It is absolutely wonderful! I will wait for one more and then start a parade of lace shawls with dragonfly lace-- watch here for the information as to the link. 
That shawl is lovely! I was just admiring your gd pink cardi in pictures. you do beautiful work.


----------



## dragonflylace

nrc1940 said:


> I finally have my scarf done and I am so pleased with the way it turned out. Thank you Dragonfly for teaching this class and for your excellent instruction. I'm not sure I would've taken this leap without you. You have indeed been the wind beneath our wings.
> 
> The yarn I used was Knit Picks Shadow Lace Yarn, Opal Heather color. The color is a grey-blue with just a hint of rose here and there in the yarn. Worn with something pink I think it would bring out that color.
> 
> Picture posted (I hope).
> 
> It is absolutely wonderful! I will wait for one more and then start a parade of lace shawls with dragonfly lace-- watch here for the information as to the link.
> That shawl is lovely! I was just admiring your gd pink cardi in pictures. you do beautiful work.


nrc1940....all I can say is it is a work of art!!!! What color and type of yarn did you use, it looks so much like the color I used. I am so proud of you. You are definitely ready for the Intermediate class. You now have a lovely scarf/shawl to wear and it will last forever. Keep knitting and practicing.

Designer1234 is going to put the scarves and shawls in a parade of projects when we get a few more in....so post those pictures here so everyone can see them and then we will have our parade.

Dragonflylace :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace

sisu said:


> THis has probably been answered someplace, but I can't seem to find it. What should the dimensions of the scarf be if I am doing 6 repeats of the body and cast on the extra stitches(79)? When I block, do I try to get it to a certain dimension, or just stretch til it looks correct? I am not even up to that ye, but already fretting


Hi, sisu....please do not fret. The size of your scarf will not necessarily be the same as others. You may knit differently. In the last part of the blocking instructions, I said to slightly stretch the lace until you can distinguish the stitches, but not to get the pattern out of shape. In other words, less is more....don't stretch it, just pull slightly to reveal the pattern.

I hope this helps,

Dragonflylace


----------



## Designer1234

It is the daily digest which is sent to those who request it . We are at the very bottom of the list of sections under offline events, etc.

* go to the bottom of this page and you will see in blue - LATEST DIGEST- click on it* and you will see our section (see here)

Knitting and Crochet Workshops with designer1234 - you can either click on it or on the topic right below it.


----------



## Revan

Hi, I hope this going to work. Here goes


----------



## Revan

Hi, I hope this going to work. Here goes!


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone - I just opened a '

"*Parade of Winter's Mirage Scarves and shawls*"

go to the following link to see your finished shawls.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139322-1.html


----------



## Jacki

Hope this works! I feel so accomplished!  Thank you so much for this workshop!


----------



## dragonflylace

Jacki said:


> Hope this works! I feel so accomplished!  Thank you so much for this workshop!


Oh Jacki, it is so lovely. It looks like you have an heirloom to cherish! Great job with the pattern. I think you are ready for the intermediate class.

Dragonflylace :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace

Hello Everyone,

So glad that everyone is enjoying seeing the finished scarves and shawls.

I wanted everyone to know that we have decided NOT to close the preparation for lace knitting class.

Yeah.....now, when I have new stitches and techniques, I can introduce them here....and then maybe we can work on the circle motif for those who want to do lace in a circle.

So Designer1234 is going to do a little work on the last few postings and reopen this for us to share together.

Take care, Winter's Mirage #11 will also stay open for a while more while we all catch up and finish our WIPs.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Elegant Details said:


> I'm so impressed with all the scarves. I have finally finished mine and I'm just waiting for my blocking wires to get here .... thought they would be here yesterday! Now I have to wait ALL weekend ...bummer. Unblocked mine is measuring 9" x 44" .... I sure hope it grows in the blocking process. I did 8 repeats....about how much can I expect it to grow? Did you guys REALLY stretch yours?


A lot of the size depends on: the type of yarn you used, the tightness of your tension and the size needles.

Please read the information in the pattern and also in the posting information on blocking.


----------



## dragonflylace

nrc1940 said:


> Like Dragonfly said, size of the finished scarf depends so much on the yarn, the size of needle, and how tight or loose one knits. I used a lace yarn, size 5 needle, and made 10 repeats of the body. My blocked scarf measures 16 inches wide and 48 inches long. I used up one skein of yarn except for just a few feet remaining.


THIS IS GREAT EXAMPLE. Thanks nrc1940, hope you don't mind me using yours as an example.

I used 6 vertical repeats and my shawl is about 54-56 inches long, so you can see how much loser my tension is...of course both of us had an edging on both sides.

When we do the intermediate shawl, we will have a gauge to go with. So, if you change your needles, etc. to get the gauge, then you will come out with about the same size as the test knit. BUT, it still depends on tension ultimately. Even if you do a swatch, your knitting can "change" as your are knitting.

I hope this helps some. Bottom line: just depends on your knitting.

Dragonflylace ;-)


----------



## dragonflylace

dragonflylace said:


> nrc1940 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Dragonfly said, size of the finished scarf depends so much on the yarn, the size of needle, and how tight or loose one knits. I used a lace yarn, size 5 needle, and made 10 repeats of the body. My blocked scarf measures 16 inches wide and 48 inches long. I used up one skein of yarn except for just a few feet remaining.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS GREAT EXAMPLE. Thanks nrc1940, hope you don't mind me using yours as an example.
> 
> I used 6 vertical repeats and my shawl is about 54-56 inches long, so you can see how much loser my tension is...of course both of us had an edging on both sides.
> 
> When we do the intermediate shawl, we will have a gauge to go with. So, if you change your needles, etc. to get the gauge, then you will come out with about the same size as the test knit. BUT, it still depends on tension ultimately. Even if you do a swatch, your knitting can "change" as your are knitting.
> 
> I hope this helps some. Bottom line: just depends on your knitting.
> 
> Dragonflylace ;-)
Click to expand...

You KNOW that I meant looser...not loser....still need to finish that first cup of coffee....should be banned from typing until the caffeine kicks in.....


----------



## dragonflylace

I will be giving some hints along the way when it gets a little closer. I will give this one hint: The name of my new design is "SPRING'S DANCE". 

Take care,

Dragonflylace

Thanks again.


----------



## dragonflylace

EqLady said:


> Here for the workshop.


Just begin on P. 1...the updated pattern is on p.2. Right after the pictures of the multi-colored scarf. It is dated 1.9.13. Take care and let me know if you have questions along the way.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Slowknitter0

Ok, I am trying this by EqLady's advice. I hope I am doing the correct thing. :thumbup:


----------



## ElegantDetails

Hip hip horay!!! I finally got my blocking wires in yesterdays mail soI can now say I'm officially finished. I'm very happy with the end product. I used KnitPicks fingering Chroma yarn with size US 5 needles. The blocked dimensions are 14 x 50. This will be my first attempt at posting pictures as well.......Here goes


----------



## dragonflylace

Slowknitter0 said:


> Ok, I am trying this by EqLady's advice. I hope I am doing the correct thing. :thumbup:


It is sooooo beautiful.....I love the color. You should be so proud of your new treasure. Thanks for taking part in the workshop, you are so ready for the next one.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Slowknitter0 said:


> Ok, I am trying this by EqLady's advice. I hope I am doing the correct thing. :thumbup:


Like I said before, slow is fine with lace knitting and you have proven that....you shawl is so wonderful...congrats on finishing....hope to see you in the intermediate class!

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Jacki said:


> Wow!!! Those are beautiful!!!! What a job ladies!!! The colors are wonderful.
> 
> Ok Dragonfly....you got yourself a big following!


Dear Jacki,

Thank you so much. I am knitting "Spring's Dance as we speak and I promise a beautiful shawl to keep away those chilly Spring days while you are waiting for the weather to warm.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi,

"Spring's Dance" is an original design that I am creating for the n Intermediate class. Yes, there are many patterns out there for shawls. But in my patterns, I color code and use easy methods for learning to knit from a chart.

This will be my second design in the series. The first design was Winter's Mirage.

So, here I am just giving a few hints for the upcoming spring workshop. The workshop is set to open on April 5th.

I also teach a workshop found under Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234...called Preparation for Lace Knitting. In that workshop, many of the lace students learned and practiced small motifs to learn to knit lace from a chart.

All workshops are permanent. There is no sign up, just click in and enjoy.

If you want to knit Winter's Mirage, go to P. 1 of this workshop. The easier to read pattern is at the bottom of page 2 and is labeled Winter's Mirage 1.9.13.

Hope this helps to clear up any misunderstanding.

Happy Knitting,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

It'sJustMe said:


> Dragonflylace, am feeling personally bad because I'm progressing so slowly, but have been dealing with an eye infection and the care involved. Don't want you to think I'm not loving this workshop because I am, and looking forward to your next one in April. Thanks for giving so much so freely.


Hope you are better. I am so sorry about the infection. Just take it easy and your knitting will not take wings and fly away...it will be right where you left it when you are better.

We all have good days and bad, so I know how this feels.

Take care of yourself and follow doctor's orders.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

chezalvera said:


> I have knitted lace before but I'm interested in learnng more.


Hi chezalvera,

I think you will find that this type of workshop will help you in your interest to learn lace knitting...

Start at P. 1 of this workshop and download the pattern on Page Two.....it is toward the bottom and is labeled Winter's Mirage Update 1.9.13.....I did a little refinement after we started and made it a little easier for first time knitters. All the pictures you see on this site were the work of those who had never knitted lace or those who were having problems.

You can also go to the main Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234 site and workshop #6 is called Preparation for Lace KNitting. Here I explained some information on learning stitches and following a chart with practice projects along the way to practice what we were learning.

I think you will find both workshops helpful for learning lace knitting.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Ronie

Well all is good... I took out the mess.. LOL and started all over with my kitchner stitch.. it turn out very nice.. for those that don't know how to do it... you do 2 stitches on the first needle then 2 stitches on the second needle.. and back and forth like that... I did 1 and 1... which was probably good since I was able to VERY carefully undo it.. I threaded my US2 needles through the stitches before I tinked them. I still dropped a few but I was able to fix it.. Then I watched the knitting help video a few times and once I got started I just took off... YAY...
I used #6 needles with TOFUtsies sock yarn.. it was a great yarn to work with.. I'll use it again this is for sure.. 
Naturally as you can see I got it blocked.. I asked hubby if he remembered the welding rods and he did not so I used bbq skewers.. LOL they worked.. I hope that when it dry's and I take it off the mat that it will still look nice..


----------



## dragonflylace

Ronie said:


> Well all is good... I took out the mess.. LOL and started all over with my kitchner stitch.. it turn out very nice.. for those that don't know how to do it... you do 2 stitches on the first needle then 2 stitches on the second needle.. and back and forth like that... I did 1 and 1... which was probably good since I was able to VERY carefully undo it.. I threaded my US2 needles through the stitches before I tinked them. I still dropped a few but I was able to fix it.. Then I watched the knitting help video a few times and once I got started I just took off... YAY...
> I used #6 needles with TOFUtsies sock yarn.. it was a great yarn to work with.. I'll use it again this is for sure..
> Naturally as you can see I got it blocked.. I asked hubby if he remembered the welding rods and he did not so I used bbq skewers.. LOL they worked.. I hope that when it dry's and I take it off the mat that it will still look nice..


Hi Roni,

Congrats...you did it...I knew all along that it would look great. Now I think you have your confidence in lace knitting. The sock yarn turned out great. I think it is great that you were thinking out of the box and used the skewers. What a great idea.

I just ordered wires from KnitPicks...oh no...think I am their best customer. HaHa...

Anyway your shawl is really beautiful. I love pinks and orchids...some of my favorites.

See you in the intermediate class.

Dragonflylace :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sue1942

I finish my scarf and hopefully I can post the picture


----------



## Ronie

Ok my scarf is done and I gave it to my realtor.. she loved it and was surprised that I made it for her...
Then we finally closed on our house so I posted a pic of hubby opening our new front door.. oh my what a roller coaster of a ride this has been... we were supose to close by Thanksgiving then Christmas.. and its just been one thing after another... but its MINE now... lol


----------



## Jacki

Nice to see you back Designer!

Hi everyone! I just went through the Parade of Shawls and the work is just awesome! People are saying the nicest things about our work. This is the most fun I've ever had knitting! Am looking forward to the posting from the others. They all do look so different. Wow....


----------



## dragonflylace

Ronie said:


> Ok my scarf is done and I gave it to my realtor.. she loved it and was surprised that I made it for her...
> Then we finally closed on our house so I posted a pic of hubby opening our new front door.. oh my what a roller coaster of a ride this has been... we were supose to close by Thanksgiving then Christmas.. and its just been one thing after another... but its MINE now... lol


Wow Ronie, it is so beautiful....you should be proud. I knew you would come out with a winner!!!! I hope to see you in the next workshop. Thanks for taking part and making the design look so nice.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Sue1942 said:


> I finish my scarf and hopefully I can post the picture


Sue you did a wonderful job with the stitch work. I love the color...and cashmere....oooohhhhh my!

See you in the next workshop .

Dragonflylace :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace

grammypeg said:


> Haven't been to the workshop site for a while, since I've been busy knitting the shawl. Now I'm ready to do the grafting and then the blocking. Where should I go (on KP) to watch a tutorial of the grafting and blocking processes. I used some yarn from many years ago just so I would have to buy anything, but I still think it turned out just fine. It's a french shetland wool that never made it into a sweater - Chat Botte, I think it will be very warm. GrammyPeg


In the pattern instructions on the last page, I gave a few good websites for learning the Kitchener Stitch and for blocking. If you cannot find them, please let me know.


----------



## dragonflylace

KateyMarie said:


> I have a question. I am a relatively new knitter (less than a year) so I don't have much experience to draw on.
> 
> Have any of you knitted a lace item with Classic Elite Silky Alpaca Lace? How much does it stretch when blocked?
> 
> I am using it for my shawl (because I had it in my stash) and measured my edge plus three repeats. It is only about 11 inches long, unblocked. I was planning to only do six repeats of the body, but that means it will only be about 22 inches long before blocking. I have plenty of yarn, so I can do more. Any suggestions?
> 
> Next, to do more than six repeats I will have to start a new ball of yarn. I have read here about the Russian join and that looks like it might be a good idea for a lace project. Is my yarn thick enough to use it? If not, what other joins should I explore?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.
> 
> Kathy


Hi Kathy, welcome to the workshop!

Since I did not give a gauge, there is not a definite size that your project will be. Every person knits a little differently, so yours may be a little tighter and therefore you may need to add more repeats. I am not familiar with Classic Elite Alpaca Silky lace, but it may be a little "thicker" weight. How many strands are plied together. Is is a 2-ply or maybe more???

I knit VERY loosely...sometimes, I have to tell myself to be a little more tight in some parts of a pattern. But, then again, this is my style, so I adjust accordingly.

I would say that the best way is to measure 1 repeat and 1 row and then decide how many repeats you will need.

HOW CAN I TELL HOW MUCH YARN I AM USING:

Another way that I have tried to measure how much yarn I will need for a row, or pattern repeat is to measure out 10 yards of yarn....tie a little piece of yarn around that area and knit away. When you come to that little marker on the yarn, then you know you have used 10 yards. You can then "estimate" (it will be just an estimate) how many stitches you made with 10 yards and then you can go from there.

This is exactly what I do with a pattern when I am "estimating" the amount of yarn I might need for a project.

I hope this helps out.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

gwendipietro said:


> Here is my question...I had to rip back to my life line, is there an easier way to put the stitches back on to the needles? Thanks


Hi, yes, it is not too hard. Here is what you do:

PUTTING STITCHES BACK ON THE NEEDLE AFTER FROGGING BACK TO A LIFELINE:

1. Lay your work out carefully on a flat surface. I use a table or the edge of the bed.

2. Check first to see if your stitches are all there between your markers...don't worry if one has gone astray...we will pick it up when we insert the needle again.

3. HINT: I always put in a lifeline after a purl back across my yarn overs and decreases, this means that those little yarn overs won't get lost.

4. Now that you have it flat and have checked your stitches, carefully begin at the OPPOSITE of your work from where the current live yarn from your ball is.

5. With the tip of the needle, go through the loops that have your lifeline going through them. DO NOT hurry this process. I count my stitches AGAIN while I am putting them on the needle.

HINT: I DO THIS BECAUSE IF I MISSED A STITCH WITH MY LIFELINE, I CAN GENTLY REACH DOWN TO WHERE IT IS BELOW OR BEHIND THE LIFELINE AND PUT IT ON THE NEEDLE.

6. When you get to the place where a marker is supposed to be, put in the marker. For example: after the first 4 stitches, put in your first marker. Then continue across the row.

7. When you come to the end....do not remove the lifeline.

8. Now you can begin knitting on the next row after your lifeline.

HINT: when putting in a lifeline, I put a little mark beside that row and write, "lifeline is here". This way, I know where to begin if I have to frog.

I hope this helps you get your stitches back on track.

Let me know if you need more help.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

gwendipietro said:


> thank for the detail process, I got all the stitches back on, but it was a hassle, I will try the new way in the future. I hope that I don't need to but... you never know Thanks again


We never want to have to frog....but it happens. Do not despair. No one wants to admit it but we all have to rippit, rippit, rippit

 Dragonflylace


----------



## gwendipietro

Thanks again for all the encouragement


----------



## sisu

Yea, I am finally finished and so happy with my scarf I learned so much. Thank you, dragonfly lace for your beautiful design and patient teaching. I am now hooked on lace knitting. I did find that my tension got looser as I went on. So the second edging is somewhat larger than the first. 
I used knit picks gloss lace yarn and number 5 needles. The dimensions for the 6 repeat motif scarf, for me, is about 42 by 12 after blocking.
I will try to post a picture or two if I can figure out how.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi, DRAGONFLYLACE HERE:

"Spring's Dance" is an original design that I am creating for the n Intermediate class. Yes, there are many patterns out there for shawls. But in my patterns, I color code and use easy methods for learning to knit from a chart.

This will be my second design in the series. The first design was Winter's Mirage.

So, here I am just giving a few hints for the upcoming spring workshop. The workshop is set to open on April 5th.

I also teach a workshop found under Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234...called Preparation for Lace Knitting. In that workshop, many of the lace students learned and practiced small motifs to learn to knit lace from a chart.

All workshops are permanent. There is no sign up, just click in and enjoy.

If you want to knit Winter's Mirage, go to P. 1 of this workshop. The easier to read pattern is at the bottom of page 2 and is labeled Winter's Mirage 1.9.13.

Hope this helps to clear up any misunderstanding.

Happy Knitting,

Dragonflylace[/quote]

DESIGNER HERE:
As Dragonfly lace is teaching her own special way of knitting lace and is supplying all the patterns, please don't post any links without running them by her privately first. She has designed her own way of reading charts, and this is an on going series of workshops which will carry on as long as she is willing to keep on teaching her way of making lace- as a result we are not using other patterns in these workshops. Thanks, Designer1234


----------



## dragonflylace

sisu said:


> Yea, I am finally finished and so happy with my scarf I learned so much. Thank you, dragonfly lace for your beautiful design and patient teaching. I am now hooked on lace knitting. I did find that my tension got looser as I went on. So the second edging is somewhat larger than the first.
> I used knit picks gloss lace yarn and number 5 needles. The dimensions for the 6 repeat motif scarf, for me, is about 42 by 12 after blocking.
> I will try to post a picture or two if I can figure out how.


Sisu....so lovely...knew we certainly are seeing some beautiful shawls....since you are now hooked on lace, hope to see you in the next workshop.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Dragonflylace


----------



## Ronie

tamarque said:


> Parade of Shawls??? Is there one spot where all the shawls are easily seen together?


here is the link .. some how I missed the original post also so I went and found it...

THE LINK TO PARADE OF SHAWLS:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139322-1.html


----------



## dragonflylace

tamarque said:


> Parade of Shawls??? Is there one spot where all the shawls are easily seen together?


Hi Tamarque,

yes, You go to the main page of the workshops and it is under "A" Index guide to the workshops. All the parades are there.

I think that the pictures are being moved there as they come in. They are all so pretty...such a variety of colors.

Take care,
Dragonflylace


----------



## vermontmary

Ahhhh!! Thanks to Sisu, I can share my scarf... I really enjoyed knitting it! The yarn I used had a more distinct striping effect than I had expected, and the colors always look different when they're knitted up... surprise! I am glad for the stronger colors, as they distract from any little "creative" spots in the project. 
I photographed it outdoors, as I couldn't get the colors right inside.

I couldn't resist the silhouette shot, as it kind of echoes the pattern's name!


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> Thanks for the praise, people! It really is great to learn to do something I really thought I couldn't do! I'm looking forward to the next project... and I know the next one will have fewer mistakes!
> Thank you, Dragonfly Lace for the instruction, and Designer for all the cat herding!!


Hi vermontmary.....wow...I am so impressed. I really love the color and you are correct...the picture on the fence is perfect. It really shows off the stitches in the pattern.

I knew you were going to do fine!...

Now, I really look forward to having you in the next workshop.

For others, this workshop is still open and we want to see pictures of everyone's shawls and scarves. So keep us informed.

Thanks again for all the nice thoughts you are sending my way. I feel like I have a whole new group of friends to share with.

:-D I truly feel blessed by the experience.

Gotta get back to knitting.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Bookmiss said:


> Still working on my shawl. I got a whole repeat done last night! It is getting easier too, with less mistakes to go back and fix. I'm not sure I'll want to share it when it is done, but will want to make another shawl with lace yarn that is for sure!


I am sure it will be wonderful...please consider sharing when you are finished.

:thumbup:

dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Sue1942 said:


> All the scarfs and shawls are beautiful, I really like to see how each has turned out. This workshop has given me the courage to tackle my class on Feb 2nd with more confidence.
> On Feb 2nd I am attending Knit Michigan(all money received supports our cancer centers)- I signed up for a lace class by crazylacelady. I will be working on her pattern "Heere Be Dragon"
> www.crazylacelady.com


I love that..."Heere Be Dragon"....just use your colored pencils and color everything in so that you can follow easily. Just go to the pattern I have written and see what I used for colors. The best pattern for Winter's Mirage is on p. 2 at the bottom of the page. It is called Winter's Mirage updated 1.9.13.

I would love to hear from you if you have any problems.

Dragonflylace


----------



## jangmb

I finally have my Winter's Mirage finished! What a wonderful pattern. All thanks to Dragonfly Lace and Designer1234 who organized and presented a fabulous pattern with a great tutorial. My colorway is Lilac in the Bernat Baby Yarn, 100% acrylic. I used a 5 circular needle and did 10 body pattern repeats to achieve a blocked measurement of 16" x 42". The shawl is soft and feels great next to skin. My concern was blocking acrylic yarn. It blocked beautifully with a handheld steamer! I was surprised. I heard so much about not being able to block acrylic and that you would have to kill it to make it hold. This is not true. A steam mist works perfectly. Some one posted a link to "Betsy's" site which did a great job explaining. I am definitely on board for the next shawl that Dragonfly will present and will use either a wool or merino yarn. Winter's Mirage is a pattern that I will make again.


----------



## dragonflylace

jangmb said:


> I finally have my Winter's Mirage finished! What a wonderful pattern. All thanks to Dragonfly Lace and Designer1234 who organized and presented a fabulous pattern with a great tutorial. My colorway is Lilac in the Bernat Baby Yarn, 100% acrylic. I used a 5 circular needle and did 10 body pattern repeats to achieve a blocked measurement of 16" x 42". The shawl is soft and feels great next to skin. My concern was blocking acrylic yarn. It blocked beautifully with a handheld steamer! I was surprised. I heard so much about not being able to block acrylic and that you would have to kill it to make it hold. This is not true. A steam mist works perfectly. Some one posted a link to "Betsy's" site which did a great job explaining. I am definitely on board for the next shawl that Dragonfly will present and will use either a wool or merino yarn. Winter's Mirage is a pattern that I will make again.


Jangmb....I am so impressed. It is wonderful and I am so glad to see the result in acrylic. You are ready to go for the next step.

This would be a great choice for a lovely Christening Blanket...or just an Sunday Morning wrap for Mom or Baby.

Also, it is great sometimes to have an acrylic item to give away...then you don't have to worry about it being shrunk in the wash.

Thanks so much for sharing. I look forward to seeing your posts in the next workshop.

Take care

Dragonflylace


----------



## Patchworkcat

Sharonknits said:


> I have been using the braided join for months now, ever since I first tried it. It works great and is soooo easy! No knots, no thick spots. If it looks thicker than the previous knitting, just undo the braid and braid it tighter. YOU control the thickness of the finished yarn braid. It a wonderful joining method.


I agree with you about the braided join. It's wonderful for any yarn that is made up of strands (plys). I've used it while knitting my cotton blend cardigan because I hate weaving in ends when I've joined a new skein in the middle. I don't like joining at the beginning of a row. The braided join just disappears.

Jill


----------



## Ronie

I think I need to go and see the Braided Join video... once I found Magic Knot its all I have been using.. theres so many good reviews for the Braided Join I might like it too..


----------



## Designer1234

vermontmary said:


> Thanks for the praise, people! It really is great to learn to do something I really thought I couldn't do! I'm looking forward to the next project... and I know the next one will have fewer mistakes!
> Thank you, Dragonfly Lace for the instruction, and Designer for all the cat herding!! :thumbup:


you are welcome! :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace

vermontmary said:


> Thanks for the praise, people! It really is great to learn to do something I really thought I couldn't do! I'm looking forward to the next project... and I know the next one will have fewer mistakes!
> Thank you, Dragonfly Lace for the instruction, and Designer for all the cat herding!! :thumbup:


What mistakes??? :roll:

Can't see any from my point of view.

You are very welcome vermontmary. I believe we all loved doing this workshop. I have enjoyed it as much as all you. See you soon for the next one.

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Dragonflylace


----------



## lehay2000

Hello Everyone!
My scarf is done! (I'm still trying to load the image) I used Lion Brand Sock Ease in a dark teal. It measures 12 x 45. I'm so glad to have joined this workshop. I learned how to: block, read a chart and do the kitchener seam. I want to thank Dragonflylace and Designer1234 and all my fellow knitters for a great learning atmosphere. I look forward to the next workshop!


----------



## kaixixang

Have patience while it is loading onto the KP server. I have to insert one photo at a time...only because this computer and KP server like it that way.



lehay2000 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> My scarf is done! (I'm still trying to load the image) I used Lion Brand Sock Ease in a dark teal. It measures 12 x 45. I'm so glad to have joined this workshop. I learned how to: block, read a chart and do the kitchener seam. I want to thank Dragonflylace and Designer1234 and all my fellow knitters for a great learning atmosphere. I look forward to the next workshop!


----------



## Designer1234

kaixixang said:


> Have patience while it is loading onto the KP server. I have to insert one photo at a time...only because this computer and KP server like it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> lehay2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> My scarf is done! (I'm still trying to load the image) I used Lion Brand Sock Ease in a dark teal. It measures 12 x 45. I'm so glad to have joined this workshop. I learned how to: block, read a chart and do the kitchener seam. I want to thank Dragonflylace and Designer1234 and all my fellow knitters for a great learning atmosphere. I look forward to the next workshop!
Click to expand...

Yes, that is correct - put your pictures in choose file from your desk top - or wherever you have it - (I always pull it to my desk top) then click on choose file then send . it sometimes takes ages - where the llink shows at the top of the page, if it is in the works it will show part of the link highlighted in blue. go do something else but it will load -a lot depends on the size of your pictures but that should do it. If not pm me and and I will send you my email addy and you can mail it to me and I will put it here and in the Parade. I think you might not be waiting long enough. Designer


----------



## dragonflylace

Blueathlone said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I just finished my last body repeat yesterday and will be looking for some uninterrupted time to join my two pieces. I have done kitchner stitch once before and know I really need to focus.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that I can finish by the end of the week.  (I know, it will be hard to finish if my fingers are crossed.)


Yes...I need encouragement myself...am just at the last body repeat and am practicing the Kitchener stitch...not easy...I knitted up several swatches to practice on...Ha...I surely need lotsa practice...it is confusing to me. Have printed the 'cheat card' and will practice again today...taking it slow so as not to ruin the good work already finished.[/quote]

Hi, blueathlone,

I use the little "cheat sheet" card that I put in the pattern reference at the end on p. 6.

Not only do I use it all the way through, but I kinda pinned it to the work. As far as going under or over the needle, just think in terms of the knit stitch....go under the stitch and the purl stitch...go in front of the stitch.

The Kitchener is basically doing a row of knitting and casting off at the same time...but when you do this row of knitting, it invisibly joins the two pieces. It is like you are knitting them together. Kinda weird sounding, but this is just how I think about it.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Ronie

The video link is what made it click for me... of course I did this in the middle of buying a house.. they say thats the most stressful thing to go through... I would like to think the written directions would of been enough but it clearly wasn't this time... LOL But I do agree it is beautiful when done right.. I know with practice mine will improve too...


----------



## Lillyhooch

vermontmary said:


> Blue you are so smart to practice!
> I thought I knew how to do it (I'd done it on socks before), and followed the workshop directions, I thought, stitch by stitch, with the result that about 70% of my Kitchener was perfect, and here and there it... wasn't... sigh. I noticed the booboos after I'd blocked it, and decided just to let them go, but I know those odd stitches are still there!!
> I think I was confused about whether to cross over from needle to needle over or under the needles, if that makes any sense.


Totally different track here...'booboos': there was a post on meaning of this recently and I had the impression that in America it was when a child falls and hurts themselves. You have used it the way I have always done. So must vary depending on where in the States one lives.


----------



## dragonflylace

maryreily said:


> Dear Dragonfly,
> I have been knitting the lovely Winter's Mirage scarf and now have completed 5 body repeats. I am using wool sock weight yarn and size 5 needles. My question is this: I now have a length of only about 16", unstretched. How many body repeats do you estimate I will need to knit to reach the projected scarf length?


Hi maryreily,

Here is what I do, I take my piece and put it on a flat surface...I usually do this on a towel on the dining table. Leave it on the needles when you do this. Stretch it until you can see the pattern with the decreases and increases (tucks and holes) but not so much as to stress the yarn. Then I measure what I have, either a vertical repeat or a horizontal repeat. Then all you have to do is to decide how long you want yours to be.

Since I can't see your work, this is the best way. From what you are telling me in your unstretched measurements, it seems you have a tight tension to your knitting. There is nothing in the world wrong with this....everyone knits differently.

I knit so loosely that I constantly have to tell my hands to hold it tighter and knit a little bit more tightly. I think this is because once I get a pattern down, I tend to go quickly, so I knit looser.

I hope this helps a little.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Jacki

This sounds so much like the way mine was going. Here are a couple of things that may help you make the decision. I used a fingering weight yarn about the same as most of the sock yarn I knit with. My body repeats looked to be just a couple of inches when completed. I did do a bit of streching like Dragonfly suggested....but, when I finally blocked it, it was shorter than I expected. I think this was because I was "over streching" prior to blocking. I think the next one I make will be somewhere between 8 & 10 repeats. The pattern seems to "pop" without a lot of streching, and I just let it be what it wanted to be. I love the scarf and will be making more!



maryreily said:


> Dear Dragonfly,
> I have been knitting the lovely Winter's Mirage scarf and now have completed 5 body repeats. I am using wool sock weight yarn and size 5 needles. My question is this: I now have a length of only about 16", unstretched. How many body repeats do you estimate I will need to knit to reach the projected scarf length?


----------



## dragonflylace

maryreily said:


> Thanx for your reply. I know that I don't knit tightly or loosely. I was just concerned because when I looked at the parade of scarfs, some had 6 or 7 repeats and some had 10 or more. I am now going to knit the other end piece and then just keep knitting the body until I run out of yarn. Thanx again. Mary


I think that is a great idea. When I know that I am going to graft on the edging, and if I don't know if I have enough yarn, I just go ahead and knit the second edge and set it aside.

Dragonflylace


----------



## lehay2000

I'm trying to send the picture of my scarf. Hope it goes through.


----------



## dragonflylace

lehay2000 said:


> I'm trying to send the picture of my scarf. Hope it goes through.


Really...Really beautiful. I love blue. Thanks for sharing....hope you will join us for the next workshop. You are definitely ready for the next one.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Dragonflylace


----------



## sharon05676

Finally finished! It's 11" x 50". I used Bernat's Baby. The Kitchener stitch wasn't too bad. I'm glad I did a practice piece first. I did 9 repeats.


----------



## Jacki

Wow! What a beautiful scarf that is! I love it in the baby yarn....what inspiration! You pictures are so much fun too. Thanks so much for sharing. I can hardly wait for the next workshop. 

Can't wait to see the rest as they continue to be created.


----------



## dragonflylace

sharon05676 said:


> Finally finished! It's 11" x 50". I used Bernat's Baby. The Kitchener stitch wasn't too bad. I'm glad I did a practice piece first. I did 9 repeats.


How wonderful...so glad to see one done in Baby Yarn...the white is perfect.

Your shawl is a great size. It is so beautiful.

(Now that the kitchener stitch is mastered, you can use it without fear.

Thanks for the wonderful pictures. I can see that you are quite the photographer....next time, we should have a contest. :-D

Take care and see you in the intermediate class...you are ready to take on the next one.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

lehay2000 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. I really enjoyed this workshop and, Dragonflylace, I will be with you in the spring. Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge and creativity. As I said before, I've learned so much!


You are welcome...as I have said before, it is such a pleasure for me to be able to teach again after all these years.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

lehay2000 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. I really enjoyed this workshop and, Dragonflylace, I will be with you in the spring. Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge and creativity. As I said before, I've learned so much!


You are welcome...as I have said before, it is such a pleasure for me to be able to teach again after all these years.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

ballyfinnane said:


> Am ready to do Kitchener stitch and ran into roadblock. Did anyone else have this problem? The length of yarn left on the top edge is now on the left side and the end yarn on the long piece is on the right side. When placed together with R sides out neither yarn end is in the back on the right for a right handed knitter to begin the grafting. Help please!


I would have to look at my pictures. I do remember that I used the working yarn from the ball to do the kitchener when I put my two pieces together. Either way, you have to weave in ends on both sides, so it doesn't really matter if you have to start a new thread. Laceweight yarn especially weaves in easily.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

flladyslipper said:


> I'm with you Bookmiss. I am a slowpoke too. I am on the 6th repeat and I am going to make mine longer. I am enjoying the work, but the lace yarn was a test for me. Doing much better now than at the beginning, thank heaven for lifelines.


A special message for eshlemania, Bookmiss, and fladyslipper....and all other slowpokes...

I bet you didn't know this, but the teacher sometimes is the slowpoke winner....when I try a new motif, I knit really slow.

After I get the "hang" of it, I can go faster. And in addition, I stop every 4th pattern row and put in a new lifeline. This takes time.

But "slow and steady" wins the race. So don't hurry. Sometimes we can only "steal" a little bit of time each day to knit.

This workshop just opened in January. and the next one doesn't start until April...so there is no rush. We counted on everyone working on Winter's Mirage for about 2 or 3 months.

As they say where I am from: Ya'll take care now and don't get your minds all in a tether!!!

:-D :-D :-D

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Blueathlone said:


> Thanks DragonflyLace for the encouragement to us slowpokes; I too have put in a lifeline every 5th row and it does take time but surely has been a livesaver for my mistakes. As I near completion the process is easier and more comfortable and I am enjoying the creative process. The shawl is so pretty.
> Blue


Thanks....it is my true belief that knitting should be an enjoyable experience. So, some days, I knit two vertical repeats and other days I only get to knit 2 rows....but it all works out to be something I look forward to. I think of knitting as my escape from the routine of life. (It's just that sometimes, I don't get to escape as much as I would like.)
:roll: :roll:

Take care and can't wait to see the rest of the shawls.

Dragonflylace


----------



## ballyfinnane

Here is my first lace scarf. I bought the yarn to match a dress of the same colors and it is a perfect match. What a great learning experience. Thank you, Dragonflylace and Designer 1234 for expanding my horizons in the world of yarn. I used Done Roving "citrus sorbet", a merino/bamboo/nylon blend. I did 11 repeats. Unblocked measurements were 44x10.5; blocked at 54x15 at the ends and 13.5 in the middle. I added another row of knit before doing the kitchener stitch to get the yarn to the right side of the back piece. It didn't seem to show.


----------



## Designer1234

Your shawl is absolutely beautiful! I would love you to post a picture with it and your dress.

*Ladies- I have been asked on the Parade to put people's names with their projects. We tried that when we first posted the parades, and found it was too easy to get the names and projects mixed up*.

The project owner always has their work put under their name in the workshops. I am sorry but as we are really getting so much to do- we just aren't able to do this. All pictures posted on the workshops will be under the name of the student. Designer1234


----------



## ballyfinnane

As requested, here is the dress that came to mind when I saw this yarn.
Thanks for asking.

Designer here: it looks beautiful with the dress- what a perfect pair. I am going to put it on the Parade as well.


----------



## dragonflylace

ballyfinnane said:


> Here is my first lace scarf. I bought the yarn to match a dress of the same colors and it is a perfect match. What a great learning experience. Thank you, Dragonflylace and Designer 1234 for expanding my horizons in the world of yarn. I used Done Roving "citrus sorbet", a merino/bamboo/nylon blend. I did 11 repeats. Unblocked measurements were 44x10.5; blocked at 54x15 at the ends and 13.5 in the middle. I added another row of knit before doing the kitchener stitch to get the yarn to the right side of the back piece. It didn't seem to show.


I am so sorry, but for some reason my alerts for the workshop were turned off....I am so sorry that it appeared I was lost...well I guess I was...that being said:

ballyfinnane, your shawl is really lovely, and I saw the picture with the dress also....just stunning.

The variegated yarns appear to be working great.

I also saw your question about the final purl row and I am going to answer that in another post.

Great job and I hope to see you in the next workshop.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

KITCHENER STITCH AND THE FINAL PURL ROW:

I hope that this answers the questions I have been getting about the kitchener stitch and ending on a different side of the shawl.

You should always finish your work with a purl row. This secures the last row of pattern work and also sets up for ending and putting it together OR it allows you to get ready to do another repeat of the pattern, OR to do another chart for another pattern in the shawl.

If you do this purl row, I think it will solve the problem of the yarn being on the wrong side for the kitchener stitch.

ballyfinnane said that when she did the last purl row she ended up on the wrong side to do the kitchener stitch.

However, IF you turned the work upside down and worked from THAT end, then the yarn would be on the correct side to start the kitchener stitch (stitch instructions say that the yarn should be on the right and be at the back of the work).

I really hope this explains it. I cannot find a picture right now of how mine looked before I put it together.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

jangmb said:


> dragonflylace said:
> 
> 
> 
> KITCHENER STITCH AND THE FINAL PURL ROW:
> 
> I hope that this answers the questions I have been getting about the kitchener stitch and ending on a different side of the shawl.
> 
> You should always finish your work with a purl row. This secures the last row of pattern work and also sets up for ending and putting it together OR it allows you to get ready to do another repeat of the pattern, OR to do another chart for another pattern in the shawl.
> 
> If you do this purl row, I think it will solve the problem of the yarn being on the wrong side for the kitchener stitch.
> 
> ballyfinnane said that when she did the last purl row she ended up on the wrong side to do the kitchener stitch.
> 
> However, IF you turned the work upside down and worked from THAT end, then the yarn would be on the correct side to start the kitchener stitch (stitch instructions say that the yarn should be on the right and be at the back of the work).
> 
> I really hope this explains it. I cannot find a picture right now of how mine looked before I put it together.
> 
> Dragonflylace
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the answer. Sorry I couldn't see that but glad I asked so I wouldn't repeat the problem.
Click to expand...

No problem...


----------



## dragonflylace

duarteshelia said:


> I have a question about row 31.
> 
> I can't figure out how you do not use the gray stitches? can you explain?


Row 31 is the decrease row. You have K2togs without any yarn overs. The gray boxes represent the stitches that you have lost in this decrease row.

Let me know if this does not help explain.


----------



## KateyMarie

Finally, my shawl is being blocked. It turned out shorter than I would have liked, but that's okay. I did seven repeats do the body pattern. Also, I think I did my kitchner stitches too tight. Again, that's okay this time. 

This was a fun project. Thank you, Dragonflylace for all your guidance and support. I will definitely try another lace project one day.


----------



## eshlemania

Ah!! It's done and blocked. Hopefully, I will be able to post some pictures.  I did 8 repeats of the pattern in the body. My shawl is about 42" long and 15-16" wide.


----------



## dragonflylace

duarteshelia said:


> I have my first edge made but I do not know if I should leave a long strand of yarn attached before I cut it from my skein.
> 
> Will I graft with two strands of yarn one from this edge that I have made and then from the other body edge also?


Hi duarteshelia, Welcome and..

Yes, leave a long strand...it is always a good idea when one piece is going to be grafted.

Let me know of any other questions.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

eshlemania said:


> Ah!! It's done and blocked. Hopefully, I will be able to post some pictures.  I did 8 repeats of the pattern in the body. My shawl is about 42" long and 15-16" wide.


Yeah eshlemania....oh it is so beautiful. You did a great job.

All is well and you are ready for the intermediate class...hope to see you there.

Thanks for sharing you picture.

Love the color.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi everyone!

For the question about re-blocking after washing, the answer is yes. *I found a really wonderful tutorial on blocking and the question is answered toward the end of the lesson on blocking*.

Unless the lace piece becomes really dirty, there probably won't be a need for washing, but is it does, then you have to re-block.

Acrylics may not have to be reblocked, but all natural fibers will.

*Here is the link taught by Eunny Jang*:

http://www.eunnyjang.com/knit/2006/12/how_to_be_happy.html


----------



## Blueathlone

Somehow my pictures and text didn't make it to this site. God only knows where it is. It is called Winter Mirage and stands alone. How do I get it here?


----------



## dragonflylace

Blueathlone said:


> Somehow my pictures and text didn't make it to this site. God only knows where it is. It is called Winter Mirage and stands alone. How do I get it here?


Blueathlone...love the color and the stitching. I think it is a beautiful scarf/shawl...and I you did a wonderful job with the pattern. Hope to see you for the next one in April.

Thanks for taking part and showing us the pictures.

Dragonflylace


----------



## sharon05676

Eshlemania and Blueathlon, your scarves are beautiful. I love how we have such a variety of colors that makes them all look a bit different


----------



## dragonflylace

jadancey said:


> The shawls and scarves are just amazing. I'm knitting a scarf and I am about half finished. I'm knitting slowly, not working on it if I'm tired or distracted, but I am absolutely loving it. Never ever thought I could knit lace or enjoy it so much. Thanks for such a wonderful workshop with such clear concise instructions.


Yeah, we have someone else who is a slow-knitter. Really though, this is the way you should learn lace. I think that it should be a rule that you cannot knit lace if you are tired or distracted.

I do a lot of knitting between 6:30 pm and 11pm and there comes that point where I just say...enough, I must stop for the night.

Take care and we are looking forward to seeing your treasure.

Dragonflylace


----------



## TricotLily

WOW ! I did it ! First time lacing. I used KnitPick Alpaga cloud lace yarn. colour is Tide pool heather. Thank you for your workshop, you are a very good teacher. This is going to be a gift to my sister Louise. I might try a shawl next time.... For me


----------



## dragonflylace

TricotLily said:


> WOW ! I did it ! First time lacing. I used KnitPick Alpaga cloud lace yarn. colour is Tide pool heather. Thank you for your workshop, you are a very good teacher. This is going to be a gift to my sister Louise. I might try a shawl next time.... For me


TricotLily it is so beautiful! I love the Alpaca Cloud, in fact I am using this in Spring's Dance. I am using Reed Heather, a nice soft green color.

You work is so precise and lovely. I think you are ready for the next class...stay tuned. In the meantime, you might want to sneak over to Workshop #6. We are doing more charts over there and are thinking of knitting a circular shawl????

I appreciate the compliments...I believe that when God put me here, he intended me to teach. I used to play teacher with my dolls when I was little...My mom taught me to read and write before I started school. I didn't get to go to kindergarten so she taught me. And I guess it just stuck...I have taught all ages, from 5th grade through college and now I get to teach again. It is such a pleasure. But the best part is seeing all of you enjoy knitting from charts and you are all learning so well. Soon you will not need the written instructions at all. ;-)

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Monika said:


> ballyfinnane i love it love the color can you share the pattern? wonderful


Hi Monica...just go to the 1st page. There you will see the beginning of the class.

the pattern is on p. 2 at the bottom of the postings and is labeled Winter's Mirage updated 1.9.13.

You don't really have to join...you already did by clicking in on the workshop..
It is not a KAL..all the info is in the first few pages and I am always checking to answer questions.

The info is permanent and will not be deleted.

Take care and let me know if I can be of help.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Hello Everyone,

We are going to keep this workshop open for a while longer because I want everyone to see all the work being done. A little bit of an update for the Intermediate class to begin in April:

Name of stole: Spring's Dance
Number of patterns used: 3 patterns: edge, border and body
Yarn being used for sample: lace weight from Knitpicks, 2 ply Alpaca Cloud

Other interesting items: we will have a gauge for this next project.
We will also learn a new stitch.

So, I have to get back to my knitting. Keep practicing and keep sending in your pictures. :thumbup: :thumbup:  

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

marimom said:


> How do I get in line for the April one? Thanx.


There is no sign up. Right before the workshop opens, there will be a new posted workshop announcement on Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.

As with all of the workshops on this part of KP, the information is given in the workshop and it is not a KAL. All you have to do is to click in and stay posted.

At this site you will find all the workshops.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

I am currently still working with participants in workshop #6 the Preparation for Lace Knitting. This is also where I will probably make other preliminary announcements about Spring's Dance.

Winter's Mirage (workshop #11) will eventually close. I am predicting it will close around the middle of March. Then I will direct everyone to workshop #6.

So, there is no sign up...info will always remain permanent...and all information is given by the teacher.

Glad you asked for clarification and I really hope you will join us in April...or right now on Prep class #6.

Take care,
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

It'sJustMe said:


> TLL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflylace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jadancey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shawls and scarves are just amazing. I'm knitting a scarf and I am about half finished. I'm knitting slowly, not working on it if I'm tired or distracted, but I am absolutely loving it. Never ever thought I could knit lace or enjoy it so much. Thanks for such a wonderful workshop with such clear concise instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we have someone else who is a slow-knitter. Really though, this is the way you should learn lace. I think that it should be a rule that you cannot knit lace if you are tired or distracted.
> 
> I do a lot of knitting between 6:30 pm and 11pm and there comes that point where I just say...enough, I must stop for the night.
> 
> Take care and we are looking forward to seeing your treasure.
> 
> Dragonflylace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...just incase that slow knitter happens to be me, I am getting closer! I am currently working on my 8th repeat of the pattern for my shawl and wondering how much it will stretch and how many more repeats I might need....(I am using Deborah Norvelle sock yarn)
> 
> This has been a wonderful learning experience! Thank you so much, Dragonflylace! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am one of the slow knitters...I read books the same way...I savor what I am doing. So enough of the guilt or whatever. Do I hear an 'Amen!' sisters? In truth I am ready to start Kitchener stitch so that's a big Yay!
> Dragonflylace, I appreciate you holding this workshop open for us all. This has been a terrific experience and I feel I've drank deep from the lace knitting cup even though there's way more places to go. Lace knitting resides somewhere in my bones now. Love it.
Click to expand...

I did post a warning about the addiction problem with knitting lace. There is no cure, but we can all offer support.

Take care! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb

jangmb said:


> I am glad to hear that there will be more scarfs and shawls showing up here yet. It really is a pleasure to see all the super work that was done. Each one is beautiful and somewhat different from the other ones. I do wish the other workshops had stayed open longer too. There was no way I could complete all of the ones I wanted to do in the time allotted. At least they will stay open and I can get to them eventually. This lace project was the highest on my priority list (even over work at home) so I did do Ok with time on that. Happy lace knitting to all!!!


*DESIGNER HERE*I know it is hard to choose - but they are there permanently, and usually we have them open about a month - 6 weeks as we have at least 4 workshops opening each month. There is such a variety of workshops coming up-- and the only way we can handle them when they are open is if we make sure all the information is available for future use. All our workshops are there permanently and if you all read them from beginning to end, the answers to your questions are there. Usually the teacher agrees to answer questions that have not been asked previously-but we also ask that if the answers are there, check it out before pm'ing the teacher.

If someone has just joined. that is all you have to do - post, and your mail will receive notification emails if you have 'my profile' set to receive them. there is no signup and no cost. Just start on page one and away you go!


----------



## dragonflylace

Hello Everyone,

I wanted you all to know that we are going to do a little trimming of this workshop postings. We want to keep the information about the shawl a little closer together.

This doesn't mean we are closing it just yet, just wanted you to know we are just doing a little house-cleaning.

Eventually, we have to close to get ready for the next workshop, but for now, just cleaning up.

Take care everyone, I am still watching for questions and concerns.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Granalou said:


> Where do I find the pdf download for WINTER'S MIRAGE' LACE SHAWL?


Hi Granalou,

It is on page 2 of this workshop toward the bottom. It is in a post by itself and the download is labeled Winter's Mirage update 1.9.13.

I am so happy you have joined us. I will help in anyway I can.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Granalou said:


> Well I wouldn't say that, I'D say I'm a would be lace knitter. I have been trying to Knit Dee's Ashton shawlette and it has given me a lot of experience frogging. I thought I would put it down and do this workshop first. I'm hoping it will give me some tips and skills that will help me finish the ashton.
> 
> 
> TLL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granalou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I find the pdf download for WINTER'S MIRAGE' LACE SHAWL?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! Another lace knitter! Welcome aboard!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hi granalou,

Welcome and remember, I am always around to help. If you cannot find the answers here, you may also look in on workshop #6. Preparation for Lace knitting. This workshop was started to teach beginning lace stitches with practice projects to work throughout the learning process. In addition, the main goal of this workshop is to teach participants to knit from a chart.

So just let me know if you have any problems. Everyone of these workshop participants were once beginning their journey through lace knitting. So I think you are going to love this method of following patterns.

Take care,

Dragonflylace :thumbup:


----------



## It'sJustMe

Happily, here's my completed scarf.
The yarn is Knit Picks' 100% Merino lace weight.
US 6 needles.
Worked 13 body repeats, but narrowed the width by one repeat.
The scarf took about 400 yds and, having about 40 yds left, I hope to squeeze out a storage pouch (in Dragonflylace's pattern, of course!)
It's blocked moderately out to 11"x60".
I think I'll be staying away from dark yarns for a while - good gosh what was I thinking?! But now that it's done, I pretty much feel like what was the big deal...so quickly I've forgotten the steep learning curve lol.
Many thanks to Dragonflylace and Designer1234 for your commitment to teaching us the ways of lace.


----------



## ballyfinnane

Very beautiful color. The first photo looks plum and the second looks cranberry color. Either way, it is gorgeous. Nice job!


----------



## dragonflylace

It'sJustMe said:


> Happily, here's my completed scarf.
> The yarn is Knit Picks' 100% Merino lace weight.
> US 6 needles.
> Worked 13 body repeats, but narrowed the width by one repeat.
> The scarf took about 400 yds and, having about 40 yds left, I hope to squeeze out a storage pouch (in Dragonflylace's pattern, of course!)
> It's blocked moderately out to 11"x60".
> I think I'll be staying away from dark yarns for a while - good gosh what was I thinking?! But now that it's done, I pretty much feel like what was the big deal...so quickly I've forgotten the steep learning curve lol.
> Many thanks to Dragonflylace and Designer1234 for your commitment to teaching us the ways of lace.


Oh my goodness....what a beautiful interpretation. I haven't seen so many dark colors and this is very nice. I know it was hard to work with the dark color, but you did great.

I do hope you will join us for the next workshop....the Spring's Dance Stole is coming up sooner that you think...???  

Thanks again for sharing this beauty with us.

Dragonflylace


----------



## cr4ft7n2t

Sport weight yarn and No. 8 needles


----------



## dragonflylace

cr4ft7n2t said:


> I am going to try sending a picture of my finished lace shawl. I had never done kitchener stitch before so there is a bobble at the end of the row where I did that but after ripping out twenty times just to get the shawl right I am not going to undo that bobble and try for perfection. I am looking forward to the next lace workshop. My shawl was done in sport weight yarn on number 8 needles. It is soft and will remain mine!!!!


It is so lovely...really wonderful work. I hope you will be here for the next workshop.

Everything looks fine to me...didn't see any bobbles.

I learned long ago that only a critical knitter would see any knitting mistakes in ANYTHING made by hand. So, I stopped trying to make it perfect and just enjoyed making whatever it was I was working on.

I think your work is just fabulous.

Welcome to the world of lace knitting.

Dragonflylace :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wwrightson

Knitted with Cascade Heritage handpainted sock yarn


----------



## dragonflylace

wwrightson said:


> Knitted with Cascade Heritage handpainted sock yarn


Hello wwrightson,

I haven't see you post before, but I am so happy you have knitted Winter's Mirage.

It is so very beautiful. The color is lovely.

I hope that you will join everyone for Spring's Dance. It will begin on April 5th.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Jacki

Nice!!! Very nice!


----------



## dragonflylace

"I have followed both the practice workshop as well as the lace shawl workshop. Fortunately, your instructions have been very clear. I also found that questions and comments posted by other participants generally answered any questions I had. Thank you so much for this wonderful learning experience. I'm looking forward to the next workshop later this spring.

Wanda"

Thanks Wanda, I appreciate the kind words. Also, over on Workshop #6 - Preparation for Lace Knitting, I have some motifs and a new circular one practice project. If you get a chance, take a look.

Take care and I will see you in the next workshop.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Okay all you great lace knitters, go to this site and vote for Knitting Paradise....just have to sign up and give your email.
We all know KP is the best, let's show it.

Designer1234 posted this elsewhere, but I wanted all you to know about it.

http://knitting.about.com/od/readerschoice/l/blblogs13.htm

Take care all!

Dragonflylace

DESIGNER HERE_ I JUST DID and we are way ahead. everyone take dragonflylace's advice and VOTE.


----------



## dragonflylace

Yeahhhhhhhhh!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Well, we know that KP is #1, but now it will just be official. :roll:


----------



## Jacki

Yep voted too! looks like we were at 37% in the lead!


----------



## dragonflylace

jadancey said:


> Oh no, I finally finished my scarf and got it blocked. But now it's itchy, wasn't before I blocked it. I used just plain water to wet it, could I have used fabric softener or something else? I tried Seach but couldn't really find an answer.


Can't remember what type of yarn you used...let me know.


----------



## dragonflylace

Hello Everyone, my dear lace knitters!

What a wonderful, exciting workshop we have had. You have all done a magnificent job! I truly believe you all have learned how to knit lace and are now ready to work with future projects. As for myself, I am overwhelmed with the number of projects, compliments, and encouragement I have received from teaching this worshop.

And, as nice as it has been, we have to take all these experiences and move along to the next workshop, the next challenge, and of course the next lace shawl.

This weekend, we will close Winter's Mirage workshop and condense the content with a little housekeeping.

The good news is that I will continue with you...I will be checking in everyday and answering any questions.

*HELPFUL HINT*: for anyone who wants to work on Winter's Mirage, please go to the *#11 workshop and the to page 2. Scroll to the bottom of page 2 and click on the download labeled Winter's Mirage update 1.9.13*

*IMPORTANT POSTING INFORMATION*:

1. This is the link to the main worshop menu:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Please go here to navigate to the different areas we need to find.

2. *Workshop #6 - Preparation for Lace Knitting* is a permanent place for us to work on new chart-projects and to learn new stitches and techniques. Please use this site to post QUESTIONS CONCERNING CONCERNS AND PROBLEMS with Mirage.

3. If you haven't posted your pictures of your project yet: go to the Parade Link and then to Winter's Mirage. Then you can post your project as usual, and all our everyone can comment, ooh and ahhh, etc. (note: please add this to your watch list by adding a comment and then you will be alerted to new postings.)

4. Also, if you have never visited the Preparation workshop, please do. There is so much information here. In addition, the advanced workshop in the summer will be a wonderful original circular shawl and in the last motif, I am teaching how to knit in the round. This is actually AFTER *Spring's Dance*, but it is never to early to practice a new technique. We can have a lot of fun with practicing new charts.

So, I think that sums it up for now, it will be a day or so before we close out.

You are all sooooo talented and it has been a pleasure to teach this first workshop, I look forward to the rest of the year and to seeing all of you in the next workshop.

*We will open Spring's Dance April 5th*...but as I said, I am always here to help whenever I can.

I can't wait for the next step....

Happy knitting, and keep on practicing.

Sincerely,

Dragonflylace


----------



## flladyslipper

I am finally all finished and blocked. Looks like I just made it. I want to tell you Dragonfly lace that I loved this class. I learned so much. I love reading charts now and am fixing all that I have to be like you make the with the color coding. I was really dreading the Kitchener stitch but it turned out to be not too bad. Thank you for everything. I hope you like my shawl.


----------



## dragonflylace

flladyslipper said:


> I am finally all finished and blocked. Looks like I just made it. I want to tell you Dragonfly lace that I loved this class. I learned so much. I love reading charts now and am fixing all that I have to be like you make the with the color coding. I was really dreading the Kitchener stitch but it turned out to be not too bad. Thank you for everything. I hope you like my shawl.


Oh my how lovely...I knew you could make a treasure. Your work is excellent and I love the color. I have a dark one planned for later down the road.

See you in April ....you are definitely ready for the intermediate class.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Designer1234

flladyslipper said:


> I am finally all finished and blocked. Looks like I just made it. I want to tell you Dragonfly lace that I loved this class. I learned so much. I love reading charts now and am fixing all that I have to be like you make the with the color coding. I was really dreading the Kitchener stitch but it turned out to be not too bad. Thank you for everything. I hope you like my shawl.


It is absolutely beautiful! 
did you put it in the Parade too? both pictures can go in. just download it there like you did here. here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139322-1.html

anyone else who finishes theres in the next little while - I will be open while finishing the trimming - if you finish after that, post yours in the Parade and ask there if I will post it here and I will be happy to do so. they are all wonderful. I can't believe the beautiful scarves and shawls you have all finished and there are more to come! what a great workshop!


----------



## TLL

Finally! Here it is.  This Winter's Mirage Shawl was knit with Deborah Norville Serenity Sock Weight yarn, 50% superwash Merino Wool, 25% Bamboo, and 25% Nylon, in Lavender Topaz. (As soon as I heard the name of this shawl I just knew that this was the yarn that I wanted to use.) I tend to knit on the tighter side, so I used size 6 circular needles and did 10 repeats of the body pattern. I used almost all of 3 skeins. Before blocking it was 15 1/2" x 46", after it became 21" x 64 1/2". It was so much fun! There were many "firsts" for me in this project. Thank you again, Dragonflylace! You are an amazing teacher!

here is the Parade link


----------



## Designer1234

Another absolutely beautiful scarf --(shawl) all of these are so wonderful. Dragonfly lace must choke up to see what she has accomplished in teaching all of you how to achieve these beautiful beautiful projects. Please put it in the Parade - the address is here. WONDERFUL INDEED. Looks like a picture we could take here in Alberta!

*link to the parade*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139322-1.html


----------



## jadancey

Here it is, finally. Took me a month but I absolutely love it and so enjoyed knitting it. I use Deborah Norville Serenity in Pink Sugar. I did 11 repeats and used two balls. It's 12 inches wide and 56 inches long. Thank you so much, Dragonfly Lace and Designer1234.


----------



## dragonflylace

jadancey said:


> Here it is, finally. Took me a month but I absolutely love it and so enjoyed knitting it. I use Deborah Norville Serenity in Pink Sugar. I did 11 repeats and used two balls. It's 12 inches wide and 56 inches long. Thank you so much, Dragonfly Lace and Designer1234.


Very Beautiful.....love this color of soft pinks and beiges.

You did a fabulous job jadancey!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

See you in April

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace

Patches39

Glad you have the pattern. When this workshop closes, go over to Workshop #6 and post any questions there. #6 is Preparation for Lace KNitting and that is where we go through new stitches and techniques and there are some fun motifs to practice. These are all on the first pages of #6.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED*!

If you are interested in reading this workshop - start on page one - you are welcome to copy any of the pages and access the downloads and pictures. There will be a series of lace workshops with Dragonflylace. Go to #6*PREPARATION FOR LACE* - which will remain open and you can learn how to read charts as well as many other lace knitting techniques, in preparation for the next workshop by dragonfly lace.

To see pictures of these wonderful lace projects go to the Parade on the pictures section at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139322-1.html

Designer1234 and prismaticr Section Managers.


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

